# TPU WCG Challenges Thread



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm making this thread to post all the challenges that we are participating in.  Good way to keep track of them 
*UPDATED 10/15/13 *
*

Current Challenges*





*Upcoming Challenges*



*Finished Challenges*
Challenge Name:  World CEP2 Challenge
Start Date: 10/06/2013
End Date: 10/14/2013
Points (Runtime):1st 4 years, 114 days, 8 hours, 37 minutes, 21 seconds 

Challenge Name:  WCG-TPU WarmUp Challenge
Start Date: 09/20/2013
End Date: 09/22/2013
Points: 1st 8,398,173 Points

Challenge Name:  World Community Grid Summer Chal 
Start Date: 07/05/2013
End Date: 07/08/2013
Points: (1st) 8,477,191 Points

Challenge Name: May Challenge
Start Date:  05/10/2013
End Date: 05/19/2013
Team Rank: 1st 28,058,765  Points

Challenge Name: Team TPU WCG Challenge
Start Date: 02/08/2013
End Date: 03/08/2013
Team Rank: 1st

Challenge Name: 8th Birthday Challenge
Start Date: 11/16/2012
End Date: 11/22/2012
Team Rank: 2nd

HCC Points 2nd Week Nov
Start Date: 11/08/2012
End Date: 11/14/2012
Team Rank: 1st

HCC Points 1st Week Nov
Start Date: 11/01/2012
End Date: 11/07/2012
Team Rank: 1st


Challenge Name: Clean Energy Leap Year Challenge
Start Date: 02/02/2012
End Date: 02/29/2012
Team Rank: # 1 (-)


Challenge Name: Very small Team Race - Nov. 2011
Start Date: 11/01/2011
End Date: 11/30/2011
Team Rank:  4th

Challenge Name: 7th Birthday Challenge
Start Date: 11/16/2011
End Date: 11/22/2011
Team Rank:  5th

Challenge Name: Last Day of June - Points
Start Date: 6/30/11
End Date: 6/30/11
Team Rank: # 4th

Challenge Name: All WCG members for 20 Days
Start Date: 6/10/11
End Date: 6/30/11
Team Rank: #27th

Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
Start Date: 2/28/11
End Date: 3/31/11
Team Rank: #3

Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day 2011
Start Date: 2/15/11
End Date: 2/21/11
Team Rank: #5

Challenge Name: In Memory of Dave Bell
Start Date: 10/31/10 (We Joined 11/04/10)
End Date: 12/31/10
Team Rank: #2

Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
Start Date: 11/01/10
End Date: 11/30/10
Team Rank: #4

Challenge Name: MORE BIKES ON THE STREETS
Start Date: 10/22/09
End Date: 12/31/09
Team Rank: #1

Challenge Name:  2010 Run Off
Start Date:  1/8/10
End Date:  1/29/10
Team Rank: #2

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2

Challenge Name: St Valentin - Science Lovers
Start Date: 2/12/10
End Date: 2/14/10
Team Rank: #1

Challenge Name:  Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date:  1/9/10
End Date:  2/21/10
Team Rank: #2

Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day
Start Date: 2/15/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #4


Challenge Name:  Top Gear - Back 2 Future 2010
Start Date:  1/31/10
End Date:  2/28/10
Team Rank: #2

Challenge Name:  February 2010 Points
Start Date:  2/1/10
End Date:  2/28/10
Team Rank: #4

Challenge Name: February 2010 Results
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3

Challenge Name:  IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #3

Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

So you have already stopped by metal, thanks bro.  This was kinda your idea from the beginning, then somebody suggested the thread and here we are


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 27, 2009)

Good Job CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Good Job CP!



Thank you sir!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 27, 2009)

This will be fun...


----------



## HammerON (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Should be good, I gotta update.  I just signed us up for one that should be good


----------



## HammerON (Dec 27, 2009)

Dumb question for ya, but do I need to do anything beyond my current crunching to help out?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Dumb question for ya, but do I need to do anything beyond my current crunching to help out?



Naw, this is team oriented so whatever we put out, counts.  The new project is for all results so even if you run certain projects, the points still count.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

I just noticed I had already added the upcoming challenge.  Even better


----------



## neoreif (Dec 28, 2009)

Good Day everybody! Hope Christmas was fine! For me it was all the same though! BTW, I would like to know about this Team Challenge for TPU and how it works?
The education would greatly be appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

neoreif said:


> Good Day everybody! Hope Christmas was fine! For me it was all the same though! BTW, I would like to know about this Team Challenge for TPU and how it works?
> The education would greatly be appreciated! Thanks so much!



Christmas was good man   Thanks.


Here is all you need to know about them bro 


http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewSearch.do?searchString="Team+Challenge"

http://wcg.wikia.com/wiki/Team_challenges


----------



## neoreif (Dec 28, 2009)

Thats good to hear CP! Hope Santa had something special for you this year! And most of all thanks for the links! Crunch on!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

neoreif said:


> Thats good to hear CP! Hope Santa had something special for you this year! And most of all thanks for the links! Crunch on!!!!!!!



Nothing out of the ordinary for me, but always appreciated .  I will crunch on dude, always


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

As of 12/27
Name Of Challenge:  More Bikes On The Streets
Team Rank: #1 (-) 199,450 Points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

As of 12/28
Name Of Challenge: More Bikes On The Streets
Team Rank: #1 (-) 202,183 Points

We are about 70k points ahead of 2nd place


----------



## neoreif (Dec 29, 2009)

That's good to know and hope it stays that way! Thanks for the update Cap'n!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Unless there is a drastic change we own this challenge.   Let's see.  No problem sir!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

As of 12/29
Name Of Challenge: More Bikes On The Streets
Team Rank: #1 (-) 204,983 Points

70,298 points in the lead


----------



## HammerON (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice job everyone! I wish I was in a climate where I could ride my bike


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nice job everyone! I wish I was in a climate where I could ride my bike


  Don't worry, soon there will be more bikes in the street


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2009)

As of 12/30
Name Of Challenge: More Bikes On The Streets
Team Rank: #1 (-) 207,596 Points

70,542 points in the lead, about 250-300 points farther ahead from 2nd place than yesterday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, we finished a challenge in which we won.  Details below.  We also started one in which we won't win and when you click on the link you'll see why.  However, it's great to have this particular team as a competitor and it's always a pleasure to crunch together with them, especially in a challenge.

Finished Challenge
Challenge Name: MORE BIKES ON THE STREETS
Start Date: 10/22/09
End Date: 12/31/09
Team Rank: #1 210,112 Points 

Started challenge
Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 1,778,018


----------



## neoreif (Jan 2, 2010)

I think thats gonna be ok with me cap'n since some of their members were once with our team also crunching for us! Being second to them would be quite an honor for me!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

neoreif said:


> I think thats gonna be ok with me cap'n since some of their members were once with our team also crunching for us! Being second to them would be quite an honor for me!



That was my point in the previous post in case you didn't notice


----------



## neoreif (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That was my point in the previous post in case you didn't notice



You hit it right on the bullseye and didnt notice it! Ouch!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

neoreif said:


> You hit it right on the bullseye and didnt notice it! Ouch!



Yeah man, to me being 2nd to them is indeed an honor, and they know it.  Great group of guys over @ XS, and that comes from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## 123bob (Jan 5, 2010)

CP, LMK if you join a challenge and need some help.....I can and will.  On the "123bob_TPU" account.  It's still there.....Rammie is still off on walk-about right now.  I bet he'd be up for it too.

On this last challenge, I had to look to see who you were talking about....  Even if I came over at this point, we would still get plowed over.

XS has decided, like you have here, to selectively participate in challenges.  What we noticed in the last big one Rechenkraft (here) invited us into, was that the entire WCG production was way up that month, from all teams.  That's good, not just for XS or TPU, but for everyone to take notice that this effort exists and it's worthwhile.  For those who do not read German, they have an English section I posted in thanking them for inviting us.  If you read about the site and their goal, it is to promote crunching.  Kudos to them!

Heck, if we get one person to cross the forum and check this section out, throw a rig on to help, that is certainly worth it.....  (You guys still need to steal the ":up:"  smiley from us...).

At XS, we had folks join our team that normally bench, or do other stuff.  

Challenges, carefully picked, work well.

My best,
Bob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

123bob said:


> CP, LMK if you join a challenge and need some help.....I can and will.  On the "123bob_TPU" account.  It's still there.....Rammie is still off on walk-about right now.  I bet he'd be up for it too.
> 
> On this last challenge, I had to look to see who you were talking about....  Even if I came over at this point, we would still get plowed over.
> 
> ...



That's good to know dude, thanks a ton.  Well you see the ones we are in now.  If I was to sign us up for any other, I'll make sure to contact you and see what we can do.  Same goes for you guys.  If you'll need some more firepower in a challenge, you know how to find us


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 6, 2010)

CP this sounds like a great idea.

Upcoming challenges in honor of Loonym. http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=242543


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2010)

I like that idea MealRacer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for pointing that out.  I signed us up for a few more


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 8,974,709

22,481,953 behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
1,719,979 ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

guys, just edited the first post with tons of challenges that are upcoming.  Check it out.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
> Start Date: 1/1/10
> End Date: 1/31/10
> Team Rank: #2 (-) 8,974,709
> ...



Not bad 
Good job everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

UPDATE

XS as obvious is pulling away and fast (duh), but we are also pulling away quickly on 3rd place   Good job everyone!  


Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 12,743,684
33,41,108 behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
2,774,668 ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

***UPDATE***

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 14,633,720
35,846,35 behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
3,309,267 ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)



Just started today 

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 1,890,036
4,430,267 behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
908,776 ahead of 3rd place (France)

FINISHING 2ND TO XTREMESYSTEMS IS A WIN IN MY BOOK, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK EVERY ONE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

update folks   Another challenge has started.

UPDATED 01/10

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 18,221,484
44,550,914 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
4,403,459 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 5,477,800
13,134,806 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
2,625,031 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 5,243
738 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
2,410 points ahead of 4th place (RedRaider Technology)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Guys, it's been like two days since I update this but now the WCG site is not responding and I gotta hit the sack.  I'll update it tomorrow.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 14, 2010)

UPDATED 01/13

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 24,542,723 
57,720,221 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
6,742,111 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 11,799,039 
26,304,113 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
5,959,727 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 14,734                                                                                         
428 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
7,514 points ahead of 4th place (RedRaider Technology)

__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: CICLOVIA JA
Start Date: 10/5/09
End Date: 3/5/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 0
891 points behind 1st place (Porto Alegre - RS)

____________________________


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Great dude, thanks a lot.  I'll copy an paste it when I get home


----------



## neoreif (Jan 15, 2010)

glad to be of help Cap'n!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

neoreif said:


> glad to be of help Cap'n!



Always appreciated


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

***UPDATE***

UPDATED 01/15

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 26,661,849
62,098,035 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
7,559,311 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 13,918,165
30,681,927 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
7,019,385 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 17,953
346 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
9,278 points ahead of 4th place (RedRaider Technology)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

UPDATED 01/16

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 28,856,720
66,462,559 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
8,456,547 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 13,918,165
35,046,451 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
8,213,013 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 21,261
175 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
11,108 points ahead of 4th place (RedRaider Technology) 
In the last challenge we gained 346 points on the 2nd place BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery team.  So that means that in a day or two we should be right where we belong, at the top together with XS    Great job everyone.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 17, 2010)

UPDATED TODAY

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 30,931,014 
70,736,047 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
9,231,209 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 18,187,330 
39,319,939 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
9,339,975 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 24,307 
153 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
12,661 points ahead of 4th place (RedRaider Technology)

Just a little bit more guys and we shall take second place!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 17, 2010)

damn we are so close to getting 2nd on that winter meeting. Oh so very close!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

neoreif said:


> UPDATED TODAY
> 
> Current Challenges
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot dude   I'll update it now


----------



## neoreif (Jan 18, 2010)

UPDATED TODAY

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 32,998,768 
74,882,716 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
9,945,270 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 20,255,084  
43,466,608 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
10,463,296 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 27,365
125 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
14,367 points ahead of 4th place (RedRaider Technology)

We gained 28 Points against BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery since yesterday! Way to go Guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

neorief, I had missed your last update, just saw it now.  Well anyways I updated again.

WE HAVE NOW PASSED BROADBANDREPORTS.COM TEAM DISCOVERY BY 64 POINTS AND GAINING.   GREAT JOB EVERYONE   


Here are the latest updates:

UPDATED 01/19

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 35,158,713
79,492,635 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
10,682,649 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 22,415,029
48,076,527 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
11,556,363 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #2 (+1) 30,591
68,014 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
64 points ahead of 3rd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)


----------



## HammerON (Jan 19, 2010)

Good job everyone~


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome. I love this team.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> neorief, I had missed your last update, just saw it now.  Well anyways I updated again.



No worries Cap'n! We're second pl;ace! Way to go for us all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

UPDATED 01/20

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 37,042,683
84,099,877 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
11,276,238 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 24,298,999
52,683,769 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
12,453,960 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-1) 33,402
202 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
17,527 points ahead of 3rd place (RedRaider Technology)


We have fallen back to 3rd in the Winter Meeting 2010 Challenge.  Come on folks, we gotta step this up a notch.  Let's get our 2nd place spot back


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm crunching as hard as I can Cap'N!  The board I bought off of P_O_S should get here within a week so I should be up to 8 cores total crunching soon instead of 6 .


----------



## HammerON (Jan 20, 2010)

I am overclocked and working hard~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

Keep up the good work guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

****UPDATE****

UPDATED 01/22

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 41,094,202
92,749,197 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
12,738,407 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 28,350,518
61,333,089 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
14,494,866 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 39,346
*297 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)*
20,669 points ahead of 3rd place (RedRaider Technology)

Broadbandreports.com team discovery is just pulling away slightly.  With the slightest increase in crunching power we can overtake them again.  Come on folks, crunch crunch crunch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

UPDATED 01/25

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 49,256,484
109,096,949 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
16,196,719 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 36,512,800
77,680,841 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
18,588,465 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 51,071
535 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
27,037 points ahead of 3rd place (RedRaider Technology)
__________________________________________________ ___________________________

Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 3,062
5,844 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
1,282 points ahead of 4th place (France)
_____________________________________________



Guys, in the winter meeting 2010 we are slipping from 2nd place slowly but surely.  The point difference is sooo little.  Another i7 or a quad will most likely even out or give us an edge over the team ahead of us and 2-3 days we can take 2nd spot back.   I won't have time today, but maybe tomorrow I'm going to try and overclock my QX rig to see if I can squeeze a few more points out of it.  come on guys, it does not take much to even them out and pass them.


----------



## Amdguy (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> UPDATED 01/25
> 
> Current Challenges
> 
> ...



Guess who's back, back again... guess who's back, guess who's back tana tana na na... Ok i'll stop, adding 8 cores to crunch .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Amdguy said:


> Guess who's back, back again... guess who's back, guess who's back tana tana na na... Ok i'll stop, adding 8 cores to crunch .



Welcome back Marcos, let's see this change.


----------



## Amdguy (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm updating my moms vista machine, ima oc to 2.8 now very very modest overclock but over 4 cores that's 1600 mhz, should make a difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Amdguy said:


> I'm updating my moms vista machine, ima oc to 2.8 now very very modest overclock but over 4 cores that's 1600 mhz, should make a difference.



Sounds good man 

I just booted up the QX at 3.33 GHz (333*10)  My goal is to have it at 3.4-3.6 GHz by the night.  If temps allow I want to match my Phenom II at 3.8 GHz.  That'll be a nice boost as well.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 26, 2010)

WooHooo! Our Big Guns are aiming for their targets! BroadbandReports you better hide!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

neoreif said:


> WooHooo! Our Big Guns are aiming for their targets! BroadbandReports you better hide!



We are doing everything we can bro


----------



## neoreif (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We are doing everything we can bro



This is why I love TPU's Crunching Team! To the Team!
And to reclaiming our Second Place!

TechPowerUpBroadBandReports


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

neoreif said:


> This is why I love TPU's Crunching Team! To the Team!
> And to reclaiming our Second Place!
> 
> TechPowerUpBroadBandReports



TPU is home to me man, that says it all.  No hard feelings with BroadBandReports, just in case they slip by this thread.  It's all friendly competition.  At the end of the day we are both crunching.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> TPU is home to me man, that says it all.  No hard feelings with BroadBandReports, just in case they slip by this thread.  It's all friendly competition.  At the end of the day we are both crunching.



Very much well said Cap'n!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Very much well said Cap'n!



Well QX still going at 3333 MHz.  That's good news


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok guys, back in business with the QX and with a slight overclock from 3.0 GHz to 3.3 GHz.  

2nd place, here we come


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

I am selling my Xeon 3220, but until that day comes ~ she is still crunching!
Oh yeah, I still have my 3 i7's crunching at 100%


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

That's the spirit hammer, keep up the great work.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

show me temps on that oc...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> show me temps on that oc...



55/58/56/48  I already switched back to my phenom rig.  The fan on the cooler is at it's lowest setting.  It's a Antec Tri cool.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

What cpu cooler are you using?
Temps don't look too bad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> What cpu cooler are you using?
> Temps don't look too bad.



Xiggy S1283 but with the retarded S775 mounts, no backplate or none of that.  I don't even think that damn cooler is on right


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

UPDATED 01/27

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 51,308,276
113,288,779 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
17,032,932 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 38,564,592
81,872,671 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
19,536,068 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 54,164
504 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
28,630 points ahead of 4th place (RedRaider Technology)
__________________________________________________ ___________________________

Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 6,155
12,093 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
2,600 points ahead of 3rd place (France)


We were able to gain about 50-60 points on BBR, keep it up fellas, we can do this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

Guys, we gained about another 200 or so points on BBR.  In about 3 days we should overtake them at the latest at this rate. Great job everyone 



UPDATED 01/29

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 57,559,836
125,523,744 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
19,880,481 points ahead of 3rd place (Czech National Team)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 44,816,152
94,107,636 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
22,708,940 points ahead of 3rd place (France)
__________________________________________________ ____________________

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 63,212
*278* points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
33,484 points ahead of 4th place (RedRaider Technology)
__________________________________________________ ___________________________

Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 15,203
31,074 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
6,684 points ahead of 3rd place (France)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going to look in to Overclocking my q9650 sometime this week (got some time off university). I average at around 2000 at stock (3GHz), going to aim for about 3.4 first off, try and get used to doing it.

It should boost my output a little bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> I'm going to look in to Overclocking my q9650 sometime this week (got some time off university). I average at around 2000 at stock (3GHz), going to aim for about 3.4 first off, try and get used to doing it.
> 
> It should boost my output a little bit.



I was going to overclock my QX9650 as well but I was forced to have it off for a few days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

Some challenges ended, some started.  Take a look guys, we are doing very well, still slowly creeping on BBR.


UPDATED 02/01

Current Challenges
Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 69,097
264 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
36,691 points ahead of 4th place (RedRaider Technology)

Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 21,088
43,331 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
9,362 points ahead of 3rd place (France)

Challenge Name: Top Gear - Back 2 Future 2010
Start Date: 1/31/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 2,013,570
4,117,629 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
1,139,677 points ahead of 3rd place (RedRaider Technology)


Upcoming Challenges
Challenge Name: February 2010 Points
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10


Finished Challenges
Challenge Name: MORE BIKES ON THE STREETS
Start Date: 10/22/09
End Date: 12/31/09
Team Rank: #1 210,112 Points

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 61,560,039

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 44,816,152


----------



## HammerON (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow!!!
Great job everyone. Coming in second to XtremeSystems is great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Wow!!!
> Great job everyone. Coming in second to XtremeSystems is great



Indeed


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG! how in the world did I miss this entire thread? this is awesome CP, how do I help out with a challenge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> OMG! how in the world did I miss this entire thread? this is awesome CP, how do I help out with a challenge?



Just crunch for TPU   Challenges are team based, not member based so if you crunch for us you are helping out.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just crunch for TPU   Challenges are team based, not member based so if you crunch for us you are helping out.



Oh sweetness 

Thanks CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem dude.  I dying to build another run her but I gotta hold off for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

****UPDATED****

We have some good competition in the February 2010 points challenge, check it out










UPDATED 02/04

Current Challenges
Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 80,649
242 points behind 2nd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)
43,051 points ahead of 4th place (RedRaider Technology)

Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 32,640
67,210 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
14,631 points ahead of 3rd place (France)

Challenge Name: Top Gear - Back 2 Future 2010
Start Date: 1/31/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 10,234,389
19,851,814 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
5,736,450 points ahead of 3rd place (RedRaider Technology)

Challenge Name: February 2010 Points
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 8,220,819
13,534,037 points behind 2nd place (Decrypthon)
20,665 points ahead of 4th place (Clubic)

Upcoming Challenges


Finished Challenges
Challenge Name: MORE BIKES ON THE STREETS
Start Date: 10/22/09
End Date: 12/31/09
Team Rank: #1 210,112 Points

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 61,560,039

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 44,816,152


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

F**K YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.  I'll update the thread later when I can, great effin' job everyone!   Imma go get drunk now!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go team


----------



## neoreif (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go team!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 9, 2010)

We got in the TOP 3  YES! Congrats to everyone here at TPU that made this possible.

That is an epic smiley way to give us the great news CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> We got in the TOP 3  YES! Congrats to everyone here at TPU that made this possible.
> 
> That is an epic smiley way to give us the great news CP



glad you liked it   We actually got back in 2nd place, we were already in the top 3 for that contest.

Guys, if anybody wants to update this thread feel free to.  I've had no rest this past week at all, I'm hitting the sack soon.


----------



## neoreif (Feb 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> glad you liked it   We actually got back in 2nd place, we were already in the top 3 for that contest.
> 
> Guys, if anybody wants to update this thread feel free to.  I've had no rest this past week at all, I'm hitting the sack soon.



I'll gladly take the responsibility Cap'n!


----------



## neoreif (Feb 9, 2010)

UPDATED: 2/8/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [5 hour(s) ago]

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 93,562 
196,071 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
70 points ahead of 3rd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)

Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 45,553
89,856 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
20,479 points ahead of 3rd place (France)

Challenge Name: Top Gear - Back 2 Future 2010
Start Date: 1/31/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 18,953,232 
34,655,995 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
10,674,537 points ahead of 3rd place (RedRaider Technology)

Challenge Name: February 2010 Points
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 16,939,662 
27,560,081 points behind 2nd place (Decrypthon)
289,650 points ahead of 4th place (Clubic)

Challenge Name: February 2010 Results
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 24,465
46,525 points behind 2nd place (XtremeSystems)
11,117 points ahead of 4th place (France)

Good crunching to all of us guys! And keep it up!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for taking on the update from CP!!!


----------



## neoreif (Feb 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Thanks for taking on the update from CP!!!



No problem Bud! Glad I can somehow help!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

updated, thanks a lot dude.  I'll do a complete update tonight as there are challenges that need to be put up or what not


----------



## neoreif (Feb 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, thanks a lot dude.  I'll do a complete update tonight as there are challenges that need to be put up or what not



No problemo Cap'n! Just hit me with a message and I'd be glad to update this thread if your busy or preoccupied!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome bro, thanks a lot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

Signed us up for three more challenges 

Challenge Name: St Valentin - Science Lovers
Start Date: 2/12/10
End Date: 2/14/10

Challenge Name: Conquer Cancer World Cup
Start Date: 2/14/10
End Date: 7/11/10

Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day
Start Date: 2/15/10
End Date: 2/21/10


----------



## neoreif (Feb 11, 2010)

UPDATED: 2/10/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [14 hour(s) ago]

Current Challenges

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 99,809 
207,672 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
207 points ahead of 3rd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)

Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 51,800
101,457 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
23,185 points ahead of 3rd place (France)

Challenge Name: Top Gear - Back 2 Future 2010
Start Date: 1/31/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 23,105,250 
42,201,330 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
12,965,908 points ahead of 3rd place (RedRaider Technology)

Challenge Name: February 2010 Points
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 21,091,680  
34,663,394 points behind 2nd place (Decrypthon)
254,048 points ahead of 4th place (Clubic)

Challenge Name: February 2010 Results
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 30,712
50,126 points behind 2nd place (XtremeSystems)
13,823 points ahead of 4th place (France)

FORWARD AND UPWARD GUYS AND IT'S ANOTHER GREAT DAY FOR US!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks dude, I'll update when I get home


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

***UPDATE***

UPDATED 02/11

Current Challenges
Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 102,927
213,207 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
380 points ahead of 3rd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)

Challenge Name: Top Gear - Back 2 Future 2010
Start Date: 1/31/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 25,172,385
45,967,186 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
14,081,932 points ahead of 3rd place (RedRaider Technology)

*Challenge Name: February 2010 Points
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 23,158,815
38,231,707 points behind 2nd place (Decrypthon)
247,819 points ahead of 4th place (Clubic)*

Challenge Name: February 2010 Results
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 33,830
66,661 points behind 2nd place (XtremeSystems)
15,158 points ahead of 4th place (France)

Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 54,918
106,992 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
24,510 points ahead of 3rd place (France)

The challenge above in bold, the team behind us has closed in a bit.  Gotta keep an eye on that folks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

update


UPDATED 02/15

*Current Challenges*
Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 112,111
229,671 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
749 points ahead of 3rd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)

Challenge Name: Top Gear - Back 2 Future 2010
Start Date: 1/31/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 31,391,562
57,866,692 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
17,471,302 points ahead of 3rd place (RedRaider Technology)

Challenge Name: February 2010 Points
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 29,377,992
48,469,999 points behind 2nd place (Decrypthon)
471,766 points ahead of 4th place (Clubic)

Challenge Name: February 2010 Results
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 43,014
80,125 points behind 2nd place (XtremeSystems)
19,042 points ahead of 4th place (France)

Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 64,102
123,456 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
28,404 points ahead of 3rd place (France)

Challenge Name: St Valentin - Science Lovers
Start Date: 2/12/10
End Date: 2/14/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 6,219,177
2,954,870 points ahead of 2nd place (France)

Challenge Name: Conquer Cancer World Cup
Start Date: 2/14/10
End Date: 7/11/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 233,280
117,871 points ahead of 2nd place ( BRASIL - BRAZIL@GRID)

*Upcoming Challenges*
Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day
Start Date: 2/15/10
End Date: 2/21/10

*Finished Challenges*
Challenge Name: MORE BIKES ON THE STREETS
Start Date: 10/22/09
End Date: 12/31/09
Team Rank: #1 210,112 Points

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 61,560,039

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 44,816,152
__________________



we lead the two new challenges that started.  We have also gained a bigger lead on BBR and clubic. Good job everyone


----------



## HammerON (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking good everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

Alright guys, update.  For now there will be no more upcoming challenges.  We have a few ending by this month.  Once we end 2 or 3 I will join some more, just letting things cool off a bit.  We are participating in quite a few right now so it's all good.

UPDATED 02/20

Current Challenges
Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 127,836
261,123 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
1,617 points ahead of 3rd place (BroadbandReports.com Team Discovery)

Challenge Name: Top Gear - Back 2 Future 2010
Start Date: 1/31/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 41,935,052
78,066,487 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
23,165,510 points ahead of 3rd place (RedRaider Technology)

Challenge Name: February 2010 Points
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 39,921,482
66,343,638 points behind 2nd place (Decrypthon)
306,313 points ahead of 4th place (Clubic)

Challenge Name: February 2010 Results
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 58,739
111,577 points behind 2nd place (XtremeSystems)
25,840 points ahead of 4th place (France)

Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 79,827
154,908 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
35,202 points ahead of 3rd place (France)

Challenge Name: Conquer Cancer World Cup
Start Date: 2/14/10
End Date: 7/11/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 1,592,138
895,972 points ahead of 2nd place (Ukraine)

Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day
Start Date: 2/15/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #5 (-) 1,358,678
513,971 points behind 3rd place (BOINC@MIXI)
246,561 points ahead of 5th place (Protein structural analysis room Japan)


Upcoming Challenges


Finished Challenges
Challenge Name: MORE BIKES ON THE STREETS
Start Date: 10/22/09
End Date: 12/31/09
Team Rank: #1 210,112 Points

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 61,560,039

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 44,816,152

Challenge Name: St Valentin - Science Lovers
Start Date: 2/12/10
End Date: 2/14/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 6,219,177
__________________


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

***update***

We won the winter meeting 2010 challenge by finishing 2nd to XS which that was our goal.  Good job everyone.  
*
Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 133,934*




UPDATED 02/24

Current Challenges
Challenge Name: Top Gear - Back 2 Future 2010
Start Date: 1/31/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 52,620,675
98, 715,689 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
28,872,417 points ahead of 3rd place (RedRaider Technology)

Challenge Name: February 2010 Points
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 50,607,105
66,343,638 points behind 2nd place (Decrypthon)
306,313 points ahead of 4th place (Clubic)

Challenge Name: February 2010 Results
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 74,545
144,725 points behind 2nd place (XtremeSystems)
32,622 points ahead of 4th place (France)

Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 95,633
92,423 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
41,984 points ahead of 3rd place (France)

Challenge Name: Conquer Cancer World Cup
Start Date: 2/14/10
End Date: 7/11/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 2,916,992
1,544,987 points ahead of 2nd place (Ukraine)

Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day
Start Date: 2/15/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #5 (-) 1,816,335
637,673 points behind 3rd place (BOINC@MIXI)
35,063 points ahead of 5th place (Protein structural analysis room Japan)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

***UPDATE***

There was a couple of challenges that finished that we just couldn't keep up with some of the bigger guns, however we did manage top 5 in all challenges.  I think after all it's a great achievement and of course we couldn't have done this without the help of RAMMIE.  

Ok now, any particular challenges you guys find interesting?

*

Current Challenges*
Challenge Name:  IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date:  1/25/10
End Date:  4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 109,097
223,326 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
46,778 points ahead of 3rd place (France)

Challenge Name: Conquer Cancer World Cup
Start Date: 2/14/10
End Date: 7/11/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 4,110,507
2,197,135  points ahead of 2nd place (Ukraine)




*Upcoming Challenges*


*Finished Challenges*
Challenge Name: MORE BIKES ON THE STREETS
Start Date: 10/22/09
End Date: 12/31/09
Team Rank: #1 210,112 Points

Challenge Name:  2010 Run Off
Start Date:  1/8/10
End Date:  1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 44,816,152

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date:	1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 61,560,039

Challenge Name: St Valentin - Science Lovers
Start Date: 2/12/10
End Date: 2/14/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 6,219,177

Challenge Name:  Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date:  1/9/10
End Date:  2/21/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 133,934

Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day
Start Date: 2/15/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #4 (-) 1,816,335


Challenge Name:  Top Gear - Back 2 Future 2010
Start Date:  1/31/10
End Date:  2/28/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 59,810,061

Challenge Name:  February 2010 Points
Start Date:  2/1/10
End Date:  2/28/10
Team Rank: #4 (-) 57,796,491

Challenge Name: February 2010 Results
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 85,251


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

UPDATED 03/07



Challenge Name:  IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date:  1/25/10
End Date:  4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 122,754
257,904 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
50,122 points ahead of 3rd place (France)

Challenge Name: Conquer Cancer World Cup
Start Date: 2/14/10
End Date: 7/11/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 5,205,056
2,703,191  points ahead of 2nd place (Ukraine)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

UPDATED 03/17


Current Challenges
Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 150,563
327,216 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
59,398 points ahead of 3rd place (France)

Challenge Name: Conquer Cancer World Cup
Start Date: 2/14/10
End Date: 7/11/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 7,605,929
3,795,394 points ahead of 2nd place (Ukraine)


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 17, 2010)

Were coming for you XtreamSystems


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Were coming for you XtreamSystems



yeah right...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah right...



One day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

It's gonna take a while.  We would need much 
more advertisement.   Maybe I should get together with a few peeps on this.  It's been said before but nothing has been done.  Let's see if anything can be done.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 17, 2010)

Ive been talking to a few people I know online to start crunching. We will get there, gota have goals even if it might be out of reach for awhile. 
We just got a new computer shop in town. I think Ill pay him a visit, crunching is a great way to burn in new systems.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Keep us posted, I appreciate your hard work bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

Been a while, but here's a update.


UPDATED 04/01


Current Challenges
Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 201,044
443,591 points behind 1st place (XtremeSystems)
14,980 points ahead of 3rd place (University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign)

Challenge Name: Conquer Cancer World Cup
Start Date: 2/14/10
End Date: 7/11/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 11,623,037
5,048,891 points ahead of 2nd place (Ukraine)




Upcoming Challenges


Finished Challenges
Challenge Name: MORE BIKES ON THE STREETS
Start Date: 10/22/09
End Date: 12/31/09
Team Rank: #1 210,112 Points

Challenge Name: 2010 Run Off
Start Date: 1/8/10
End Date: 1/29/10
Team Rank: #2 44,816,152

Challenge Name: January 2010 Points
Start Date: 1/1/10
End Date: 1/31/10
Team Rank: #2 61,560,039

Challenge Name: St Valentin - Science Lovers
Start Date: 2/12/10
End Date: 2/14/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 6,219,177

Challenge Name: Winter Meeting 2010
Start Date: 1/9/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 133,934

Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day
Start Date: 2/15/10
End Date: 2/21/10
Team Rank: #4 (-) 1,816,335


Challenge Name: Top Gear - Back 2 Future 2010
Start Date: 1/31/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #2 (-) 59,810,061

Challenge Name: February 2010 Points
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #4 (-) 57,796,491

Challenge Name: February 2010 Results
Start Date: 2/1/10
End Date: 2/28/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 85,251
__________________


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update CP

I would say we have done pretty well overall


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Thanks for the update CP
> 
> I would say we have done pretty well overall



I agree, most challenges we've been going up against some big dawgs, can't complain.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 25, 2010)

people forget about this thread?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep - sure did


----------



## neoreif (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread isnt forgotten guys, it was just in "Hiatus"! 

A Little update then:

*Statistics Last Updated:*  4/24/10 23:59:59 (UTC) [6 hour(s) ago] 


Current Challenges
Challenge Name: Conquer Cancer World Cup
Start Date: 2/14/10
End Date: 7/11/10
Team Rank: #1 (-) 22,200,197
8,513,989 points ahead of 2nd Place (Ukraine) 


Finished Challenges
Challenge Name: IT - divide yours CPUs-time! 2.0
Start Date: 1/25/10 
End Date: 4/23/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 291,454


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

It's hard to keep track of everything especially with all the crap I've had going on.  Thanks for bringing this back to life and for the update guys.  First post was updated


----------



## neoreif (Apr 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's hard to keep track of everything especially with all the crap I've had going on.  Thanks for bringing this back to life and for the update guys.  First post was updated



No worries Cap'N! TPU's Crunching Team has your back!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 25, 2010)

neoreif said:


> No worries Cap'N! TPU's Crunching Team has your back!


You know it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2010)

woot woot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

Guys, OP has been updated with a new challenge.  Let's dominate!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I'm in



That's the spirit, you are running only the clean water projects?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 30, 2010)

Clean water and intermittent projects only for me.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's the spirit, you are running only the clean water projects?



That is what I changed it to...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> That is what I changed it to...



Thank you.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Sep 30, 2010)

changed them all over to the water projects and betas of course


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2010)

Let's do this!

I got us into this, I plan on seeing us through to Victory!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Let's do this!
> 
> I got us into this, I plan on seeing us through to Victory!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

Update time   We moved up 6 spots 




Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #8 (+6) 2,040 Points
433 points behind 7th place (Ukraine)
374 points ahead of 9th Place (piotrekjw)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

I want us top-3 for sure, hopefully No. 1 or 2


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 1, 2010)

Forgot to tell the team but all 26 threads are all clean water.  I hope it helps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Forgot to tell the team but all 26 threads are all clean water.  I hope it helps.



I'm sure it will.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Forgot to tell the team but all 26 threads are all clean water.  I hope it helps.



That's quite a bunch of threads!!!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 1, 2010)

Alright let me switch mines......


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Alright let me switch mines......




TYVM good sir


----------



## bogmali (Oct 1, 2010)

^^
yw


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

bogmali said:


> ^^
> yw :d



tifa!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

14 threads going full bore on C4CW (P4HT 3ghz, i7 3,83ghz, C2D 2,2 & 2,4ghz)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 14 threads going full bore on C4CW (P4HT 3ghz, i7 3,83ghz, C2D 2,2 & 2,4ghz)



That Is Freakin' Awesome 

14 thread FTW!


----------



## msgclb (Oct 2, 2010)

Clean Water Challenge

Update! Update!

Now all we have to overcome is a university and 3 countries!


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 2, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Clean Water Challenge
> 
> Update! Update!
> 
> Now all we have to overcome is a university and 3 countries!







All I gotta say is f#$% France.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

UPDATE TIME

UPDATED 10/02


Current Challenges


Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #5 (+3) 3,757 Points
5,687 points behind 4th place (France)
902 points ahead of 6th Place (Team Andrax)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

UPDATE TIME


Current Challenges


Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #5 (+3) 4,760 Points
5,046 points behind 4th place (France)
1820 points ahead of 6th Place (Team Andrax)


----------



## HammerON (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the updates CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Thanks for the updates CP



Anytime bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

Updated time.

We are closing in on the french, and pulling away from the team chasing us.    Good job everyone.

UPDATED 10/03


Current Challenges


Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #5 (+3) 4,760 Points
3,779 points behind 4th place (France)
3,616 points ahead of 6th Place (Team Andrax)


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 4, 2010)

Down with the French!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

We're doing quite well considering we joined late IMO.  I figure that #3 shouldn't be too hard----1 or 2, maybe moreso


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> We're doing quite well considering we joined late IMO.  I figure that #3 shouldn't be too hard----1 or 2, maybe moreso



Yeah, we should have the french in about another four days or so if we continue at this pace.  Let's see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

Update Time:
Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #5 (-) 9,727 Points / 37,050 Points Behind Leader
1,917 points behind 4th place (France)
6,288 points ahead of 6th Place (Ukraine)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

We're sure catching up!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> We're sure catching up!!!



yep, we should have the french in no time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

UPDATE TIME.  POSTED YESTERDAYS AND TODAYS UPDATE TOGETHER FOR EASY REFERENCE ON THE PROGRESS WE ARE MAKING.  WE ARE GAINING ON FRANCE AND PULLING AWAY FROM UKRAINE.  BUT THE LEADER IS PULLING AWAY SLIGHTLY DAY BY DAY.

*YESTERDAYS UPDATE*
Update Time:
Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #5 (-) 9,727 Points / 37,050 Points Behind Leader
1,917 points behind 4th place (France)
6,288 points ahead of 6th Place (Ukraine)


*TODAYS UPDATE*
Current Challenges


Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #5 (-) 11,654 Points / 38,466 Points Behind Leader
812 points behind 4th place (France)
7,946 points ahead of 6th Place (Ukraine)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

update time,  WE MOVED UP INTO FOURTH PLACE   Good job everyone.

*Yesterday*
Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #5 (-) 11,654 Points / 38,466 Points Behind Leader
812 points behind 4th place (France)
7,946 points ahead of 6th Place (Ukraine)

*Today*
Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #4 (+1) 13,648 Points / 39,293 Points Behind Leader
2,727 points behind 2nd Place (BOINC@Taiwan)
484 points ahead of 4th Place (France)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2010)

o BOI! WCG competition?! GAME TIME!!!!!! ramping up the CPU's push TPU!


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 7, 2010)

ha!  Damn French


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

That the spirit sol!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Yell yeah!   

3rd shouldn't be much longer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

^^^


----------



## KieX (Oct 10, 2010)

So close for third now! Keep them WU's going!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

That's close~

I think that No1 is definitely unobtainable, but No2 is still within reach


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's close~
> 
> I think that No1 is definitely unobtainable, but No2 is still within reach



Agreed.  I'll be updating tonight fellas.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

*UPDATED 10/11*
*

Current Challenges*


Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #3 (+1) 21,782 Points / 49,309 Points Behind Leader
9,723 points behind 2nd Place (Team China)
329  points ahead of 4th Place (BOINC@Taiwan)


We are in 3rd place now.  Let's get 2nd place folks


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Hell yeah!   

Very respectable considering we joined late


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Very respectable considering we joined late



Ten days late to be exact


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

I remember, I suggested this to us 

Considering the contest ends in 9 days IIRC, No2 may be quite the challenge.  We'll see I guess


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I remember, I suggested this to us
> 
> Considering the contest ends in 9 days IIRC, No2 may be quite the challenge.  We'll see I guess



Indeed you did.

BTW, I like challenges.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

As do I, I think it would be cool for us to continually be in one or more.  Cool w/ that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> As do I, I think it would be cool for us to continually be in one or more.  Cool w/ that?



Yeah, I remember I had enrolled us in a whole bunch.  But then i got busy and just couldn't follow up with everything.  If you want to be my scout for interesting challenges that's fine with me.  Just shoot me a PM with the link and I'll buy are way in.

wait, what?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, I remember I had enrolled us in a whole bunch.  But then i got busy and just couldn't follow up with everything.  If you want to be my scout for interesting challenges that's fine with me.  Just shoot me a PM with the link and I'll buy are way in.
> 
> *wait, what?*



 

I'll look around and see what I can find that would be a good match for us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll look around and see what I can find that would be a good match for us



Sounds good, keep me posted.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a few that you can choose from:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3661
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3673
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3672
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3702

I'm going to be chasing a new badge in HCMD2, so one of those challenges would be nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Here's a few that you can choose from:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3661
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3673
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3672
> ...



Let's join the first one for now.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 12, 2010)

#3 is pretty cool
I would like to see us take the #2 spot though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

HammerON said:


> #3 is pretty cool
> I would like to see us take the #2 spot though



That's what we are aiming for man.  I think we can do it, it's going to come down to the last moment, but I think we can.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm going to switch both rigs to C4CW only now...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome, thank you 

But beware, I think it gives lower points than others, that's all I've run for a while, and checking the stats on rigs that have been the same for months (C2D laptop, PentM), the points are down a bit

@CP:  That sounds good, that way it doesn't compel anyone to choose a particular project


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

Last Update:
Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #3 (+1) 21,782 Points / 49,309 Points Behind Leader
9,723 points behind 2nd Place (Team China)
329 points ahead of 4th Place (BOINC@Taiwan)


Today's update
Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 24,952 Points / 52,708 Points Behind Leader
8,937 points behind 2nd Place (Team China)
997 points ahead of 4th Place (BOINC@Taiwan)


The leader continues to pull away from us but we continue to pull away from BOINC@Taiwan.  We are slowly but surely catching Team China, however at this rate I don't think it is enough to catch them before the challenge ends.  Either way, we entered ten days late and we have done a heck of a job.   Let's give it all we got the remainder of the challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

But we're catching up to No2.  At this rate, we could very well be No2 by the end


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> But we're catching up to No2.  At this rate, we could very well be No2 by the end



We are not even doing 1k ppd better than them, we'll need about 7 days to catch them at least, it'll be very tight on time.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Well we have 6 days left, I think that it could be possible to be No2.  If so, barely, but an inch is as good as a mile


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

UPDATE TIME

Current Challenges


Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 29,969 Points / 54,211 Points Behind Leader
7,801 points behind 2nd Place (Team China)
3,041 points ahead of 4th Place (BOINC@Taiwan)


2nd place is pretty much out of grab, but we still did a heck of a job and considering we entered late.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

pretty damn awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> pretty damn awesome



Yep, even a third place finish, impressive nonetheless.


----------



## KieX (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, we can definitely be proud of this. Good job everyone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yep, we can definitely be proud of this. Good job everyone.



I sure am.  Thanks bro.


----------



## KieX (Oct 18, 2010)

Still a few more days on this one, what's the next challenge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That was my point in the previous post in case you didn't notice



Here you go:

Upcoming Challenges
Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
Start Date: 11/01/10
End Date: 11/30/10
Team Rank: #- (-) 0 Points / 0 Points Behind Leader
0 points behind 1st Place ()
0 points ahead of 1st Place ()


----------



## KieX (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice, can put all my rigs back to crunch on all projects


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> Nice, can put all my rigs back to crunch on all projects



Yep, kinda looking forward to that, like my rigs working on everything.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

We're definitely doing good....now I can't wait to see what we can manage during a competition where it's all projects and we start on time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

I am pumped for this next one.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep 

I've switched my rigs over to exclusively HCMD2, they have enough WUs in the buffer that by the time they start receiving just HCMD2, the contest will be over.

And I want that badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Keep at it till you get it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

I should be able to do it in about 5 or 6 days easy, then I'll move things to CEP2 (want at least a gold in that, currently don't have anything)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds like a plan.  Good luck!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks 

Getting the lower badges are always so exciting because they come so fast, I could probably get the bronze in about 12 hours of crunching at this point, and silver in like 2 or 3 days more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Is there like a guideline somewhere online for badges?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

14 days of runtime for bronze
45 days for silver
90 daysfor gold
180 days for ruby
1yr for emerald
2yrs for sapphire


----------



## ERazer (Oct 18, 2010)

so wat u guys think? i think we can grab the #2 spot 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3652


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

I think we're way too far off to get No2 in 2 more days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for Th guideline bro.

2nd place is out of grab guys


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm surprised that you didn't know the guidelines...I think I've shared them before


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

It's hard to remember everything and I'm at work so posting all day from the phone.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Aha, I'm at school so I have my laptop.  But I can't use it in all of my classes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

I only post when work is not crazy, in this case I've posted all morning.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

I post whenever I have time & it's not disruptive/rude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

UPDATE TIME:

Today is the last day of the challenge, looks like we are taking 3rd place.   Good job everyone. 

Current Challenges


Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 33,407 Points / 58,324 Points Behind Leader
7,526 points behind 2nd Place (Team China)
3,921 points ahead of 4th Place (BOINC@Taiwan)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I post whenever I have time & it's not disruptive/rude



I post whenever i have wifi at school. I have my Zune HD with me all the time so i just post on it when i can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

The other morning I put up 79 posts via my phone while at work


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I post whenever i have wifi at school. I have my Zune HD with me all the time so i just post on it when i can.


I have my phone & laptop, and there's pretty consistent WiFi here, but not all teachers like me being on my phone or computer in class.  But most don't care most of the time 


Chicken Patty said:


> The other morning I put up 79 posts via my phone while at work



That's just a bit scary IMO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

You probably put up as much! Only that you were on a lap top.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Well here is the last update for this challenge.  3rd place finish, good job everyone. 


Challenge Name: Clean Water
Start Date: 9/20/10 (We Joined on 9/30)
End Date: 10/20/10
Team Rank: #3 (-) 34,709 Points / 60,0075 Points Behind Leader
7,403 points behind 2nd Place (Team China)
3,750  points ahead of 4th Place (BOINC@Taiwan)


----------



## HammerON (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice job team


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed! I know my computer worked on some Clean Water...uhh...computations


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

9 days until the start of the next one, this one will be for all projects, so crunch away!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

I've already switched my rigs over to all projects.  Should be fun


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm still pursuing badges in CEP2 and HCMD2, but after I get my sapphire in HCMD2 I think I'll switch to HCC or something.  More badges


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Update, another challenge has started.  So far we have some big guns who joined for this challenge, putting us in fifth place.


Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
Start Date: 11/01/10
End Date: 11/30/10
Team Rank: #5 (-) 05,241 Points / 20,414 Points Behind Leader
495 points behind 4th Place ( Ukraine)
297 points ahead of 6th Place (France)


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmmm.  My plan was to take down the Q9450 once I had the new 1090T set up as my new HTPC.  I have a few other cpu's and a bunch of memory to sell and figured I would do it all at once.  But I guess I can keep the q9450 up for a while.  It always takes a few week for me to get my shit together anyway so . . .


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

So if this is scored on WUs turned in, not points, it would probably be most advantageous for me to stay with HCC.  On most of my systems, they're by far the fastest WUs there are, even if the PPD is low


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Hmmm.  My plan was to take down the Q9450 once I had the new 1090T set up as my new HTPC.  I have a few other cpu's and a bunch of memory to sell and figured I would do it all at once.  But I guess I can keep the q9450 up for a while.  It always takes a few week for me to get my shit together anyway so . . .



I want it!!!!  Let me know when you wanna sell it.  Please!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I want it!!!!  Let me know when you wanna sell it.  Please!



OK, calm down.   I'll reserve it for you but it will be at least a couple of weeks.  How long is the challenge for?  I'm guessing just for November.  If so, that should work out well.

In the meantime I have Phenom II 940, a 9600 (with TLB erratum) and I think an Athlon X2 4200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Well it's to replace a C2D, a few weeks is fine. Buyer shoot me a PM when ready.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2010)

This to replace the E6300 CP?

I haven't had an opportunity to talk to the guy about setting up the Macs yet, but I will do so ASAP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes Kai, exactly.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well it's to replace a C2D, a few weeks is fine. Buyer shoot me a PM when ready.



Can I also interest you in a fine, late model mobo and some DDR2 ram?  Both can be worn as a pendant on a heavy gold necklace to make a very hip fashion statement.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

I already have a mono and RAM though . But, if the deal is tempting enough I can build perhaps another rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
> Start Date: 11/01/10
> End Date: 11/30/10
> Team Rank: #4 ( 1) 8,506 Points / 29,915 Points Behind Leader
> ...



Today's Update.

We moved up a spot, now our goal is to go get those Chinese!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Today's Update.
> 
> We moved up a spot, now our goal is to go get those Chinese!!!!!!!!!!!!



but we wont be able too! 

http://www.greatfirewallofchina.org/faq/7/Who_is_censoring?

the firewall o noes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> but we wont be able too!
> 
> http://www.greatfirewallofchina.org/faq/7/Who_is_censoring?
> 
> the firewall o noes.



Don't you worry Sol!  I've hired the right people for this job!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Nicely done everyone....let's dominate this party!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nicely done everyone....let's dominate this party!



What are your projections as far as overall standings, where do you think we will finish?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd say probably No2 or No3....1 seems impossible, either 2 or 3 seem very doable (and I'll do my best to see us through to a top spot)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'd say probably No2 or No3....1 seems impossible, either 2 or 3 seem very doable (and I'll do my best to see us through to a top spot)



Yeah, same exact thing I was thinking, hoping for 2nd though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't see why it shouldn't be possible if we do our best


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I don't see why it shouldn't be possible if we do our best



Then let's do it! 

Remember, a rig should come online on my end tomorrow, not much but something!  About 4,200 WCG points.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Definitely something....and HCC seems to do WUs the fastest for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely something....and HCC seems to do WUs the fastest for me



Hmmm.....  How are they as far as credits?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm.....  How are they as far as credits?



On the PentDC systems @ school, they pull about the claimed credit, so about the same as everything else.

On the Ubuntu system, they claim ~30 credits each, and get like 15.  Which still translates in to ~650 PPD, so that's not too bad.  Ubuntu seems to do WUs fast, but not get very many points for each, so the PPD is about the same as Winblows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> On the PentDC systems @ school, they pull about the claimed credit, so about the same as everything else.
> 
> On the Ubuntu system, they claim ~30 credits each, and get like 15.  Which still translates in to ~650 PPD, so that's not too bad.  Ubuntu seems to do WUs fast, but not get very many points for each, so the PPD is about the same as Winblows



I might have to give that a try.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Especially good if you're pursuing a badge in it, once I get my sapphire I think I'm going to switch over to another project and get another emerald or sapphire, then maybe I'll do a mix of all.  Hopefully by the time I have HCC, C4CW, and HPF2 to sapphire they'll have CEP2 for Windows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

What exactly is CEP 2, saw a thread over at XS from a google search, but not really understanding it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What exactly is CEP 2, saw a thread over at XS from a google search, but not really understanding it.



I'm lazy, so I'll just link you the WCG page for it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm lazy, so I'll just link you the WCG page for it



ah, it's a new project.  I'll read on it shortly.  Thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ah, it's a new project.  I'll read on it shortly.  Thanks.



Yep, pretty new.  Linux x64 only ATM, I'm really hoping it comes out for Windows soon as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, pretty new.  Linux x64 only ATM, I'm really hoping it comes out for Windows soon as well



Same here, new badge to go after.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same here, new badge to go after.



Yeah...as-is I have a max of 2 days of runtime/day that I could dedicate to it...I'd really like to throw everything on it for a week and pull an emerald


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah...as-is I have a max of 2 days of runtime/day that I could dedicate to it...I'd really like to throw everything on it for a week and pull an emerald



Why not try it then?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why not try it then?



Already did bro, all they get is HCC.  CEP2 is still selected, but the only non-HCC ones they get are the CEP2 Betas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Already did bro, all they get is HCC.  CEP2 is still selected, but the only non-HCC ones they get are the CEP2 Betas



Damn


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2010)

As soon as they're out of beta - could someone post a thread?  I sometimes miss a couple days (or more) and won't see it otherwise.  I will check my wu's of course, but sometimes I don't even do that.

I'm switching over to CEP2 exclusively (with the option to take other work if there aren't enough wu's - of course) once that's out of beta.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

twilyth said:


> As soon as they're out of beta - could someone post a thread?  I sometimes miss a couple days (or more) and won't see it otherwise.  I will check my wu's of course, but sometimes I don't even do that.
> 
> I'm switching over to CEP2 exclusively (with the option to take other work if there aren't enough wu's - of course) once that's out of beta.



Sure thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

twilyth said:


> As soon as they're out of beta - could someone post a thread?  I sometimes miss a couple days (or more) and won't see it otherwise.  I will check my wu's of course, but sometimes I don't even do that.
> 
> I'm switching over to CEP2 exclusively (with the option to take other work if there aren't enough wu's - of course) once that's out of beta.



I'll do my best to remember, but ION is usually more on top of these things than me.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll do my best to remember, but ION is usually more on top of these things than me.



ION is also going to be tired as hell for staying up all night 

Off to bed I think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> ION is also going to be tired as hell for staying up all night
> 
> Off to bed I think



Good night bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
> Start Date: 11/01/10
> End Date: 11/30/10
> Team Rank: #4 (-) 11,908 Points / 38,264 Points Behind Leader
> ...





Well, from yesterday to today we closed in on the Chinese and we pulled away from Ukraine.  Still in fourth but at this rate it should take no more than two days to move into third.

New to this thread is the "Under the Radar" feature.  It's in the OP and its' the team that we are targeting to get.  In this case I would say it's the Czechs as the chinese are basically history already.  Can we reach them?  Let's see...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh excellent!   It would be very awesome if we overtook the Czechs...should be possible I think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Oh excellent!   It would be very awesome if we overtook the Czechs...should be possible I think



Well, I'll be posting our progress on closing in on 2nd place daily now. 

EDIT:  Just noticed the Czech are about to overtake us in a day


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I'll be posting our progress on closing in on 2nd place daily now.
> 
> EDIT:  Just noticed the Czech are about to overtake us in a day



Yeah....I've been looking at that with dread....but I don't think there's anything we can do about it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep, I agree.  But look at HWC in F@H, we kept pushing slowly but surely and why's happening now?  That shows that you can never give up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
> Start Date: 11/01/10
> End Date: 11/30/10
> ...



Todays' Update guys.

We closed in on 3rd place and keep pulling away from fifth.  However, 2nd place has gained an additonal 1,073 Points on us in the lead since yesterday.  Gotta step it up fellas, gotta get 2nd place! 

Here's the update to a challenge I joined us in late, but not too late.  This is in memory of a fellow WCG cruncher.  I personally did not know who he was, but figured it was the least we can do to honor a fellow cruncher.   I'll target here is Team China who is the leader, we are doing better PPD daily than them so let's see what we can do from here till the end of the year. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: In Memory of Dave Bell
> Start Date: 10/31/10 (We Joined 11/04/10)
> End Date: 12/31/10
> Team Rank: #6 (-) 3,547,432 Points / 6,661,723 Points Behind Leader
> ...


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Todays' Update guys.
> 
> We closed in on 3rd place and keep pulling away from fifth.  However, 2nd place has gained an additonal 1,073 Points on us in the lead since yesterday.  Gotta step it up fellas, gotta get 2nd place!
> 
> Here's the update to a challenge I joined us in late, but not too late.  This is in memory of a fellow WCG cruncher.  I personally did not know who he was, but figured it was the least we can do to honor a fellow cruncher.   I'll target here is Team China who is the leader, we are doing better PPD daily than them so let's see what we can do from here till the end of the year.


I can see overtaking team china, but with the kind of lead the czechs have just 5 days in, won't we need something miracle-like?  I'm gung-ho for our team too, but it reminds of XS and Easynews - we kept shooting for easynews and they bribing, ummm I mean adding more and more new users.  I hope we can do it, but those stats are certainly intimidating.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I can see overtaking team china, but with the kind of lead the czechs have just 5 days in, won't we need something miracle-like?  I'm gung-ho for our team too, but it reminds of XS and Easynews - we kept shooting for easynews and they bribing, ummm I mean adding more and more new users.  I hope we can do it, but those stats are certainly intimidating.



It's definitely a challenge and it doesn't look very promising but we'll give it a shot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
> Start Date: 11/01/10
> End Date: 11/30/10
> Team Rank: #4 (-) 18,372 Points / 55,535 Points Behind Leader
> ...



Well today's update sees us closing in on Team China and pulling away from Ukraine.  However the team we are targeting keeps pulling away from us. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: In Memory of Dave Bell
> Start Date: 10/31/10 (We Joined 11/04/10)
> End Date: 12/31/10
> Team Rank: #4 ( 2) 5,222,722 Points / 6,530,476 Points Behind Leader
> ...



For this challenge, today's update sees us moving up two spots and continue to gain pull away from the rest.  Are Targe which is 2nd place is still putting out some good numbers, but we are reeling them in slowly.  Question is, would we be able to do it by the end of the year?  At this rate no, that's why we need to step it up!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 7, 2010)

It seems like my wife by mistake took my i7 away from folding and made it crunch so there is a little extra for the challenges. My hex will soon be joining I hope as it seems to be doing nothing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like my wife by mistake took my i7 away from folding and made it crunch so there is a little extra for the challenges. My hex will soon be joining I hope as it seems to be doing nothing.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 7, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> It seems like my wife by mistake took my i7 away from folding and made it crunch so there is a little extra for the challenges. My hex will soon be joining I hope as it seems to be doing nothing.



I think you should do something nice for (to?) the wife to show your (and our) appreciation.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 8, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I think you should do something nice for (to?) the wife to show your (and our) appreciation.



When she gets it right, then yes. It seems like she only took care of the quad but didn't allow it to get new jobs and I always run the buffer pretty empty before I stop crunching and start folding -bigadv.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
> Start Date: 11/01/10
> End Date: 11/30/10
> Team Rank: #3 ( 1) 32,131 Points / 93,385 Points Behind Leader
> ...



Alright guys, update time.

In this competition we move into 3rd leaving the chinese in the dust, but the Czech keep pulling away pretty much telling us we will finish 3rd.



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: In Memory of Dave Bell
> Start Date: 10/31/10 (We Joined 11/04/10)
> End Date: 12/31/10
> Team Rank: #2 (+2) 12,776,669 Points / 5,570,663 Points Behind Leader
> ...



For this one, we have moved up into 2nd, two spots from 4th that we were last update.  Good thing is we are catching up to Team China pretty quickly.  We still got some time till it ends and I think it's looking really good for us.


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

Let's get them!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

KieX said:


> Let's get them!



Oh, if we continue at this rate, especially with a day over 2 Million like today I think we will.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
> Start Date: 11/01/10
> End Date: 11/30/10
> Team Rank: #3 ( 1) 42,351 Points / 117,194 Points Behind Leader
> ...



For this challenge, the trend continues.  Pulling away from Team China, but falling from 1st and 2nd place rapidly.



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: In Memory of Dave Bell
> Start Date: 10/31/10 (We Joined 11/04/10)
> End Date: 12/31/10
> Team Rank: #2 ( 2) 18,507,581 Points / 4,953,213 Points Behind Leader
> ...


In this challenge the trend also continues, but towards our favor.  Rapidly catching up to our target which also happens to be 1st place.  Keep this up and we'll reach our goal for this challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah...not doing so well in regards to the Czech 

But No1 in the 2nd contest would be pretty sweet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah...not doing so well in regards to the Czech
> 
> But No1 in the 2nd contest would be pretty sweet



We just gotta keep at it, we've stepped it up a bit lately so I think we'll get the #1 spot if we keep up the great work we've been doing lately.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Definitely, our numbers are a good bit higher recently than they've been in quite a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Definitely, our numbers are a good bit higher recently than they've been in quite a while



...and that's nothing but good news.  Let's see how long we can keep this up.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

We just need RAMMIE back methinks 

Then we could be all epic & such like this time last year


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> We just need RAMMIE back methinks
> 
> Then we could be all epic & such like this time last year



Yep, good times!  But the fact that we get closer and closer to those marks every time all by ourselves is pretty impressive.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Certainly is, makes me very proud 

Of course, my 100k+ certainly helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

Of course they do, anything helps at this point.  Specially 100k


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2010)

Certainly 

But what I want to stress to all is whether you do 50 PPD daily or 50k PPD daily, your contribution is very appreciated.

Even 50 PPD is very welcome, if we got 100 inactive members doing that, that's 5k PPD right there 

And 50 PPD is a ~1ghz Pent3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2010)

Like I said, every bit counts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

***UPDATE TIME***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
> Start Date: 11/01/10
> End Date: 11/30/10
> Team Rank: #3 ( 1) 61,921 Points / 172,670 Points Behind Leader
> ...



For this challenge, we are still falling even more behind to 1st and 2nd place, but we are pulling away from 4th.  Pretty much we've secured a 3rd place finish for this challenge.  Not bad at all.



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: In Memory of Dave Bell
> Start Date: 10/31/10 (We Joined 11/04/10)
> End Date: 12/31/10
> Team Rank: #2 ( 2) 30,101,685 Points / 3,863,332 Points Behind Leader
> ...



As far as this challenge, we keep pulling away from everyone and catching up still rather quickly to 1st place, Team China.  If we keep at it, we'll get the first place finish.  Keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome, we're certainly catching up to them nicely! GOGOGOGOGOGO!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, we're certainly catching up to them nicely! GOGOGOGOGOGO!!!



This will be a good run till the end.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

***UPDATE TIME***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
> Start Date: 11/01/10
> End Date: 11/30/10
> Team Rank: #3 ( 1) 74,069 Points / 209,791 Points Behind Leader
> ...



Trend continues.  We are destined for 3rd place here, it was a heck of a run though. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: In Memory of Dave Bell
> Start Date: 10/31/10 (We Joined 11/04/10)
> End Date: 12/31/10
> Team Rank: #2 (-) 37,677,687 Points / 3,433,645 Points Behind Leader
> ...



In this one we are on the same trend catching up to 1st place.  However, Team China has kicked it up a notch and increased the time that it's going to take us to catch them.  We got our work cut out guys, let's go get some chinese food!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

****Today's Update****



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
> Start Date: 11/01/10
> End Date: 11/30/10
> Team Rank: #4 (-1) 91,420 Points / 267,230 Points Behind Leader
> ...



For this challenge we were not able to hold off Team China who made a last minute rush and passed us for the Bronze!  :shadedshu  Still a day left, but don't think we'll pass them again.



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: In Memory of Dave Bell
> Start Date: 10/31/10 (We Joined 11/04/10)
> End Date: 12/31/10
> Team Rank: #2 (-) 48,204,759 Points / 3,443,484 Points Behind Leader
> ...



In this one we are still in a safe 2nd place spot but Team China for the first time since we joined this challenge has actually pulled away instead of us closing in.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2010)

Still good in my book


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Still good in my book



Same here...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice job guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2010)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Finished Challenges
> Challenge Name: Nov 2010 Results
> Start Date: 11/01/10
> End Date: 11/30/10
> Team Rank: #4 94,286 Points / 276,939 Points Behind Leader





For this challenge, we ended in fourth by just a very small margin.  Today we actually had more output than Team China so if this challenge went on another week, we might have had a podium finish.  Oh well, we gave it what we had. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: In Memory of Dave Bell
> Start Date: 10/31/10 (We Joined 11/04/10)
> End Date: 12/31/10
> Team Rank: #2 (-) 53,793,562 Points / 3,333,660 Points Behind Leader
> ...



In this challenge, we have gotten the closest ever to Team China now and continue to secure at least a 2nd place finish.  Good job everyone.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice job crunchers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nice job crunchers



Now to see what we can do about the China hitmens


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2010)

****UPDATE****



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: In Memory of Dave Bell
> Start Date: 10/31/10 (We Joined 11/04/10)
> End Date: 12/31/10
> Team Rank: #2 (-) 66,301,049 Points / 4,051,848 Points Behind Leader
> ...




Team Ukraine is moving up now into third and putting out some good numbers, we shouldn't have issues but we gotta keep an eye on them.  On another note, Team China keeps pulling away now again for first place.  We need moar output!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2010)

****UPDATE****



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: In Memory of Dave Bell
> Start Date: 10/31/10 (We Joined 11/04/10)
> End Date: 12/31/10
> Team Rank: #2 (-) 93,174,658 Points / 6,829,278 Points Behind Leader
> ...




Looks like in this challenge we will have to settle for a 2nd place finish as Team China has pulled away drastically and the challenge is almost over.  It was a good run though guys and we did great. Thank you all!   I'll update again once it's done to have the final #'s.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

I think we should join some new challenges...what do you guys think?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, that would be awesome, and a good reason for my to get a Antec spotcool for my ram and push a good OC.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll see what I can find then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2011)

PM me bro, I don't go on as much and sometimes the page refreshes and I lose track of what I have read  and haven't.  PM me and I won't miss it for sure, you can post it as well.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

How about one or more of these:

*Childhood Cancer Day 2011:* http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3864

*Feb 2011 Results:* http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3833

*Feb 2011 Run Time:* http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3832

*Feb 2011 Points:* http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=3831


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Joined the Childhood Cancer Day 2011 one.  For now...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

UPDATED 01/27


Current Challenges

Upcoming Challenges
Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day 2011
Start Date: 2/15/11
End Date: 2/21/11
Team Rank: # N/A (-)


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Great, thank you!  

Any interest in any of the general Feb ones?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll probably get us in one.  I'll check them out when I get home.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

OK, sounds good.  I stayed away from challenges from any specific projects, as I don't want the team to be "forcing" people to choose one project vs any other.  But some general ones are compatible with everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Good point!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

At this point, I have sapphire badges in all active projects, so I'll gladly switch to exclusively 1 project for a competition if needed, but many wouldn't like to do so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, I think non specified project competitions are better.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep.  At XS, they seem to participate in everything, but I don't think that's the best option for a team of our size.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, well it's always fun but, I like to take one or two challenges at a time.  Unless you guys think otherwise?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

I think just a few at a time makes sense.  That way we aren't overwhelmed or something


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 11, 2011)

Are we still doing the Childhood Cancer Day 2011 challenge? It's in five days.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Are we still doing the Childhood Cancer Day 2011 challenge? It's in five days.



Well, I would make an effort to get the 2600k up but there are no 1155 boards to be found anywhere - except for ones that people are still selling despite the recall.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Are we still doing the Childhood Cancer Day 2011 challenge? It's in five days.



Yep, we sure are.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 15, 2011)

Childhood Cancer Day 2011 Challenge starts tomorrow!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Childhood Cancer Day 2011 Challenge starts tomorrow!



Yep, and we are in high gear!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day 2011
> Start Date: 2/15/11
> End Date: 2/21/11
> Team Rank: #7 (-) 371,652 Points
> ...



Here is the first update for this challenge.  Not off to the start I'd wished, but not bad.  Let's see what we can do in the remainder of the competition!


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 17, 2011)

Doing my part, all I crunch is the 2 cancer projects and muscular dystrophy. I think I'll switch over to just the childhood cancer for the challenge. Maybe some others can do the same.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Doing my part, all I crunch is the 2 cancer projects and muscular dystrophy. I think I'll switch over to just the childhood cancer for the challenge. Maybe some others can do the same.



Thanks bro   I'll do the same!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2011)

Same here
Thanks 4x4 for the suggestion. I didn't even think of doing that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day 2011
> Start Date: 2/15/11
> End Date: 2/21/11
> Team Rank: #7 (-) 776,625 Points
> ...



Looks like sixth place is pulling away but we are also pulling away from Team China.   Good job guys!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 17, 2011)

I only have intermittent projects and then let them send me work from active projects as necessary.  So I ticked off HFCC now, but the challenge will probably be over before those wu's bubble up through my queue.  I guess I should make more of an effort to follow these things.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Doing my part, all I crunch is the 2 cancer projects and muscular dystrophy. I think I'll switch over to just the childhood cancer for the challenge. Maybe some others can do the same.



How exactly do you accomplish this? Would I have to first download the project? 

Not sure how one is suppose to set that as the only project. I will do the same if I can find out how this is accomplished. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2011)

Login to WCG and go to "My Projects". You can select which projects you want to run from there.

twilyth is right though as I have a pretty large queue as well


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, most of us set BOINC to get new work for 2-4 days, so if power goes out, we can still crunch. That is generally good, but I guess in this case not so much. Oh well, no big deal.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Login to WCG and go to "My Projects". You can select which projects you want to run from there.
> 
> twilyth is right though as I have a pretty large queue as well



I don't see that in my projects though Am I missing something? All I see is the "Help fight childhood cancer." 

Is this the one that I should be doing for this?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 17, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> I don't see that in my projects though Am I missing something? All I see is the "Help fight childhood cancer."
> 
> Is this the one that I should be doing for this?



This is how I'm set up now - should work - comments appreciated.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, wait, should have included the bottom 2 check boxes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

You found it stinger?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> You found it stinger?



Yep, changed it boss


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

***TODAY'S UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day 2011
> Start Date: 2/15/11
> End Date: 2/21/11
> Team Rank: #7 (-) 1,199,257 Points
> ...



Well Team China gave us some of their exhaust fumes to smell as they rolled right over us, but we are still in 7th place as we overtook another team as well.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 18, 2011)

#7 is definitely pretty good, though it'd be nice to be #1.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> #7 is definitely pretty good, though it'd be nice to be #1.



There are just some powerhouses out there.   Being #7 is a nice accomplishment.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 18, 2011)

Especially for the size of our team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Especially for the size of our team.



Yep, we've came a really long way.  I tell ya from experience I was the 2nd member to ever join this team and am the longest active member of this team, meaning I've been with the TPU WCG Team since the beginning.  We've came a really long way!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome; just checked, and that is the only thing that my system is working on at the moment, so all 6 cores are working for the competition 

And, just got the 4x4 system in, and I posted it out of the case, so will be getting that together in the next couple of days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome; just checked, and that is the only thing that my system is working on at the moment, so all 6 cores are working for the competition
> 
> And, just got the 4x4 system in, and I posted it out of the case, so will be getting that together in the next couple of days.



That should be nice, perhaps a little Project Log?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2011)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day 2011
> Start Date: 2/15/11
> End Date: 2/21/11
> Team Rank: #8 (-1) 1,649,264 Points
> ...



We have dropped to 8th place as BOINC@MIXI has steam rolled past us.  Not sure what happened there as we had a great day as far as points.


I went ahead and signed us up for a new challenge, let's gear up boys!  

*Upcoming Challenges*
Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
Start Date: 2/28/11
End Date: 3/31/11
Team Rank: # (-) 
Team Ahead: 
Team Trailing:


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome CP!!! That will be fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome CP!!! That will be fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yep, sure will.  It's a month long so we have more than enough time to kick some ass!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, sure will.  It's a month long so we have more than enough time to kick some ass!



Yes we do boss!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day 2011
> Start Date: 2/15/11
> End Date: 2/21/11
> Team Rank: #6 ( 2) 2,177,733 Points
> ...



This is a roller coaster.  Today we are up to sixth place and with one more day left I'm already biting my nails!

I even upped the clock on my Thuban just a bit so that it's surely stable and just a little higher than stock.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2011)

Both i7 970's and the lappy are full steam ahead with this challange boss


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Both i7 970's and the lappy are full steam ahead with this challange boss



18 treads running HFCC untill the challenge ends. Have to keep some for folding


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome job to all the crunchers!!!!!!!!!!!

TechPowerUp! ended up being 5th in the challenge with a total of 3,627,364 





Great job team!!!!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet! Awesome job all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Childhood Cancer Day 2011
> Start Date: 2/15/11
> End Date: 2/21/11
> Team Rank: #5 3,627,364 Points





We definitely came from behind on this one, GREAT JOB EVERYONE!   The 28th, our next one starts, gear up and change back to all projects.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2011)

Not bad! The end of the race saw us start to kick-in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Not bad! The end of the race saw us start to kick-in



I wonder how much more we would have moved up if the challenge was longer.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 23, 2011)

For the next challenge we could prepare a bit each of us. It is about results returned so try to avoid the big projects and go for the smaller. Help Conquer Cancer is my choice of weapon.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 23, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> For the next challenge we could prepare a bit each of us. It is about results returned so try to avoid the big projects and go for the smaller. Help Conquer Cancer is my choice of weapon.



What about FA@H and HFMD2?  I'm going to add those plus HCC to see how the wu's compare.  I'll report back - unless someone knows offhand already


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yea, I was wondering the same thing! didn't know if running the smaller projects would net us more points in the long run or not. Of course this is a month long deal.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

They base challenge rankings on results returned, not points? That seems odd.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

All the HFCC jobs look like they run 10hrs on my Q9450, so I'm dropping that project.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Really? They only take a couple hours on my C2D E8500 @ 3.8 GHz...


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Really? They only take a couple hours on my C2D E8500 @ 3.8 GHz...



Yeah, the 9450 is a little piggy at stock clocks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> They base challenge rankings on results returned, not points? That seems odd.



Just the way that certain competition is.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Alright. Thanks.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just the way that certain competition is.



So we should run the smaller projects then? If so, which ones should be concentrate on?


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Probably Help Conquer Cancer. That seems to complete the fastest, at least for me.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> So we should run the smaller projects then? If so, which ones should be concentrate on?



I think M had it right from the start



mstenholm said:


> Help Conquer Cancer is my choice of weapon.



These seem to be the shortest wu's.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 24, 2011)

Help conquer cancer seems to have pretty small wu's. All of mine are usually around 2 hours.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Help conquer cancer seems to have pretty small wu's. All of mine are usually around 2 hours.



Are you crunching them numbers on your i3 4x4?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2011)

The ones I've noticed is Help Conquer Cancer, they go the quickest for me.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 24, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Are you crunching them numbers on your i3 4x4?



Yup, here it is. I switched over to run just HCC last night.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice overclock on the i3!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 25, 2011)

HCC ligned up on my active crunchers. 00:01:31 per WU perdicted on the e8400s. I will do some OC testing tomorrow crunching at +4.1 GHz on 12 treads. I stop after 100 WUs completed


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 25, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Yup, here it is. I switched over to run just HCC last night.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110224/hccunits.png



Sweet 4x4n!!!!


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a great little chip, but the best part about these clarkdales is the power usage. My kill-a-watt shows 125-130w while crunching. Hoping to get a 2600k going this summer, with a decent overclock it should just about double this output  and be around 200w at load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2011)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #4 (-)
> ...





Here is the first one, sorry about the delay guys, haven't had much time to log on.  Everything that needs updating has been updated though.


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm right about 100 results a day with my two i3's. Got me a Xeon 3440 coming tomorrow to replace one of them. Hopefully it's a decent chip and I can boost up those results.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, that should crunch way faster than the i3, with 4 cores and hyperthreading. You probably could overclock it a good bit, too. Sweet!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2011)

Switched my rigs to HCC to get the faster results for the contest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2011)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #4 (-)
> ...




China is barely pulling away from us and we are barely pulling away from IBM System X Solutions.  Some good competition here folks!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hopefully that will change in a short time. I found a four fan controller and wires to quiet down the fans in the 4 x quad system, so that should be up in the next couple of hours


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm doing a cross ship on my 1155 board so by the end of next week that should be up.  Seeing as they only gained a couple hundred points on us since the last update - WE WILL CRUSH THEM!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 4, 2011)

Crunchin' away!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2011)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #4 (-) 13,793 Points
> ...



Still continuing the same trend as the last update.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool! We seem to be getting both further ahead of IBM System X Solutions and further behind China. Though, it's really cool that we're competing with a country! Way to go team:


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 5, 2011)

Got the X3440 up and running. 3.6 at stock volts, not bad but was hoping for more. Don't want to add voltage right now, I'm just going to let this run a while and see how it does. Want to get a basis to see if the extra power usage from a higher clock will be worth it. Anyway, should almost double what my i3 was doing.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 5, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Got the X3440 up and running. 3.6 at stock volts, not bad but was hoping for more. Don't want to add voltage right now, I'm just going to let this run a while and see how it does. Want to get a basis to see if the extra power usage from a higher clock will be worth it. Anyway, should almost double what my i3 was doing.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110305/3440wcg.png



Sweet 4x4!!! 

I also got the 4 quad cores crunching away so hopefully we can storm ahead in the challenge


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 5, 2011)

Just checked, and as of 19 hours ago, we are only about 2,100 points behind Team China!! We have started to gain on that team


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 5, 2011)

1,100? 

_3  	 Team China 	19,273
4  	 TechPowerUp! 	17,189_

Looks more like *2,100* to me (2084 to be exact)... but still, we aren't too far behind.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep, hit the 1 instead of the 2


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dang, we seem to be loosing ground on the Team China


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Dang, we seem to be loosing ground on the Team China



Yep, our daily #'s are not up to what they used to be a week ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2011)

***UPDATE***




Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #4 (-) 28,126 Points
> ...



As stated above, Team China running away from us while we do the same to IBM System X Solutions.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 9, 2011)

61,446 points? That has got to be a typo, since we only have 28,126 points...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> 61,446 points? That has got to be a typo, since we only have 28,126 points...



Yep, correcting that now buddy.  Sorry and thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2011)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #4 (-) 28,126 Points
> ...






Here you go, no typo on this one.  That I know of....


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks. It's cool, just wanted to know what was up with the numbers. Didn't think it was possible to have negative points, but who knows?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Thanks. It's cool, just wanted to know what was up with the numbers. Didn't think it was possible to have negative points, but who knows?



Nothing is impossible!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

***update***



chicken patty said:


> challenge name: Small team race - march 2011
> start date: 2/28/11
> end date: 3/31/11
> team rank: #4 (-) 35,866 points
> ...


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 11, 2011)

The same trend, seems like. We're pulling ahead of System X Solutions faster than we're falling behind China though...  Rank 4 is pretty good, guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> The same trend, seems like. We're pulling ahead of System X Solutions faster than we're falling behind China though...  Rank 4 is pretty good, guys.



Considering size of our team, that's awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2011)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #4 (-) 39,765 Points
> ...





Same trend as the last few days.  Still a great job thus far.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2011)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #4 (-) 47,335 Points
> ...



Team China didn't pull away much at all this time.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 13, 2011)

We're keeping pretty close. 6127 isn't impossible to overtake.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> We're keeping pretty close. 6127 isn't impossible to overtake.



Nope, but it wont' be easy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

***update***




chicken patty said:


> challenge name: Small team race - march 2011
> start date: 2/28/11
> end date: 3/31/11
> team rank: #4 (-) 59,552 points
> ...


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 17, 2011)

Pretty good...pretty good. Holding 4th place with such a lead on 5th is impressive!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2011)

Indeed, we are doing a heck if a job!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2011)

***UPDATE***





Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #4 (-) 85,626 Points
> ...





Since the F@H Team has started to help us we now have closed in on Team China.  Keep up the great work fellas!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 22, 2011)

We have actually gained on them (team China) in the last couple of days. I had checked Sunday, and we were about 8,500 behind I believe. Hell, who knows, we may still have enough time to pass them for 3rd!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep, #'s for us should still climb a bit more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #4 (-) 91,031 Points
> ...





We seem to be closing in at about a rate of 1k PPD.  This is going to be exciting.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool! And thanks to all the folders lending us a hand


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> We seem to be closing in at about a rate of 1k PPD.  This is going to be exciting.



It will indeed. If we continue at this rate, we may well be able to take third place!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah I agree and that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 24, 2011)

Closing the gap on Team China


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2011)

Holy crap 4x4 your right man!!! And pretty quickly to be honest. Tonight we are only a little over 4,000 behind! Were catching up pretty quickly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

At this rate, we should end up in third!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't count your workunits before they're crunched, but I certainly hope so.


----------



## Bow (Mar 24, 2011)

:d


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Don't count your workunits before they're crunched, but I certainly hope so.



Of course, it just looks like it, but we don't now what those sneaky chinese man have up their sleeves.  Maybe they start mass producing crunchers like everything else done there and they'll outrun us!


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Of course, it just looks like it, but we don't now what those sneaky chinese man have up their sleeves.  Maybe they start mass producing crunchers like everything else done there and they'll outrun us!



Best quote in a long time - let´s crunch those chinese


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

VulkanBros said:


> Best quote in a long time - let´s crunch those chinese



Let's do it!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

****UPDATE****




Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #4 (-) 101,654 Points
> ...





Oh yeah!!!!!!!!  just only over 3k behind!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Sweet!



Yep, and we still got a week to go.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2011)

Hulk not like trail Team China.

Hulk SMASH.

CRUSH . . . SMASH . . .


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, and we still got a week to go.



Yea, and were gaining a little over 1,000 per day against them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, and were gaining a little over 1,000 per day against them



We might just end up a good amount in front of them for 3rd place, this is going to be interesting.  


I was looking into the possibility of ending up in 2nd place, but just noted Ukraine puts out about 3.1-3.2 million PPD.  So they are still pulling away from us and we are about 23-24k points behind them in the challenge, so that's not feasible at all.    Oh well, we still did pretty darn good.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

Still, the fact that we can even consider the possibility of competing with Ukraine, and likely beat China, which are both entire countries, is pretty darn impressive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Still, the fact that we can even consider the possibility of competing with Ukraine, and likely beat China, which are both entire countries, is pretty darn impressive.



If we talk about countries, I think the US has it, or not?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Still, the fact that we can even consider the possibility of competing with Ukraine, and likely beat China, which are both entire countries, is pretty darn impressive.



I agree Binary. I mean for us to actually be competing with countries is as you stated "pretty darn impressive."


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, were closing in on Team China!!!!!! Tonight's statistics show us only 1,788 points behind!

Team China: 109,030

TPU: 107,242

We are going to kick their ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Well, were closing in on Team China!!!!!! Tonight's statistics show us only 1,788 points behind!
> 
> Team China: 109,030
> 
> ...



I wonder if we can get ahead of them by tomorrow's update?  I wait till then to update.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not sure, at the rate we're currently closing, it may take us two days, but who knows? Maybe we will overtake them tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> I'm not sure, at the rate we're currently closing, it may take us two days, but who knows? Maybe we will overtake them tomorrow.



If they just slip and have a bad day, there they go.  Wooooops!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

I told you'll they were up to something!!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just looked and Team China is at 112,870 and we are at 112,615!!!! That is only 255 points behind


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Just looked and Team China is at 112,870 and we are at 112,615!!!! That is only 255 points behind



by tonight, we will own them!


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 27, 2011)

Lets hope so ..... kick ass time.....


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2011)

Hell yeah!!!
Thanks folders for helping us pass China like they were standing still


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2011)

****UPDATE****




Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #3 ( 1) 117,871 Points
> ...



So we finally got past China and have moved into 3rd, now let's see how far ahead we can pull away from them and if we can at least start to close in on 2nd place. 


Thank you all for your contribution and to the folders as well for helping out!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2011)

Based on our historical numbers, why haven't we already crushed the Czech team?  I don't understand.  We produce more than twice the results per day that they do.


----------



## neoreif (Mar 28, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Based on our historical numbers, why haven't we already crushed the Czech team?  I don't understand.  We produce more than twice the results per day that they do.



It's just a matter of time buddy! They've been cruchin longer than our team so I think if we keep up our present phase then taking their spot would be a reality just around the corner!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 29, 2011)

Way to go! 3rd place is phenomenal! 
As for competing with the Czech National Team, also remember that their points average is over five years. Their current RAC (Free-DC points) is 423,315, which translates to 2,963,205 (I think) in WCG points. Given the fact that we were averaging 2 million a day for the first few weeks of the challenge, that probably explains the point difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Way to go! 3rd place is phenomenal!
> As for competing with the Czech National Team, also remember that their points average is over five years. Their current RAC (Free-DC points) is 423,315, which translates to 2,963,205 (I think) in WCG points. Given the fact that we were averaging 2 million a day for the first few weeks of the challenge, that probably explains the point difference.



Good point.  But they still put out about 3.2 million daily, not by average but I checked their daily #'s a few days like a week ago.  Can't check now because they are updating, but if that's the case they are still outproducing us.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: Small Team Race - March 2011
> Start Date: 2/28/11
> End Date: 3/31/11
> Team Rank: #3 (-) 141,069 Points
> ...





China who?


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like we got 3rd! Awesometasticness!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice job team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

We really owe the folders big time for this last minute run !  It was remarkable.  But afterall it was a team effort and we did a heck of a job!!! Really proud of you'll!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2011)

Alright guys, updated the first page, since I'm back online now, I'll take the next few days to look at some challenges to join.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2011)

Well, now that the CC is over, I'm just giving it a few more days so our #'s stabilize and I'll sign us up for a few more challengers.


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2011)

Sounds good captain but I am going to contunue folding for about another week and then I will switch my rigs back over.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Sounds good captain but I am going to contunue folding for about another week and then I will switch my rigs back over.



Yeah, that's about the time I'm going to wait.    I know a few peeps still need some time to switch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Upcoming Challenges
> Challenge Name: All WCG members for 20 Days
> Start Date: 6/10/11
> End Date: 6/30/11
> Team Rank: #0 (-) 0 Points / 0 Points Behind Leader





Okay guys, been a while since we have participated in a Challenge.  We had the CC and then I was waiting for our #'s to stable out.  So this one caught my eye because the scoring system is different so I said "why not", and signed us up.  Let's show them what TPU is made off.


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Okay guys, been a while since we have participated in a Challenge.  We had the CC and then I was waiting for our #'s to stable out.  So this one caught my eye because the scoring system is different so I said "why not", and signed us up.  Let's show them what TPU is made off.



What is the scoring system?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> What is the scoring system?



Click on the link and look, it's some percentage instead of points.


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Click on the link and look, it's some percentage instead of points.



Well, all I get is the statistics update page...  I'm sure it will be up soon. Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Well, all I get is the statistics update page...  I'm sure it will be up soon. Thanks!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 8, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> What is the scoring system?



Looks like it's an increase in run time.  If you look at the "what's this" link, it says


> How do the Increase in XXXX challenges work?
> The Increase in XXXX challenges, can also be viewed as "percent increase" challenges. In these challenges, a baseline is calculated based on the recent daily average production for each team in the challenge. During the challenge, the daily team statistics are averaged for the current duration of the challenge and then the baseline average is subtracted to yield and average increase (or decrease). That average increase/decrease is divided by the baseline average to determine the percent increase/decrease. For example, if a team averages 3 days of Run Time per day leading up to the challenge, and then averages 4 days of Run Time during the period of the challenge, the percent increase would be 33%. The math would be: (4-3)/3.
> 
> The final winner of the challenge will be the team with the largest percent increase over their baseline average.


I already run 24/7 except for the rigs I happen to be on at any given time so I don't see my percentage run time increasing at all.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 8, 2011)

You make a good point Twilyth. I would think that in order to show the largest increase in percentage over the term of the challenge a team would need to recruit new crunchers as the challenge continues. 

As with the last challenge, we recruited several of our brothers in folding, as we got recruited for the chimp challenge in F@H. That is the only way that I see our team increasing the percentage from the start to the finish. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 8, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> You make a good point Twilyth. I would think that in order to show the largest increase in percentage over the term of the challenge a team would need to recruit new crunchers as the challenge continues.
> 
> As with the last challenge, we recruited several of our brothers in folding, as we got recruited for the chimp challenge in F@H. That is the only way that I see our team increasing the percentage from the start to the finish.
> 
> Any other ideas?



Well, we can certainly do that. Most of us probably have all our available crunchers crunching, but maybe if we could convince a friend or family member to crunch for the duration of the challenge, that could boost our run time. Just an idea.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 8, 2011)

Twenty days in June.  I will help out as much as I can.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2011)

So maybe I should wait and switch my i7 970's over from folding after the contest starts...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2011)

HammerON said:


> So maybe I should wait and switch my i7 970's over from folding after the contest starts...



i guess that's a good idea, I'll see if I can get the 2nd rig going as well, but need a damn power strip and I'm broke.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2011)

I just posted a "plea for help" in the Folding@Home thread.
Man - it is time to get my crunching stars back

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2306845&postcount=14246


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 9, 2011)

Took one i970 off for a day and just put it back on together with my lappy (with a "load" of 98 % completed jobs). I noticed that we had a reduction in average run time off 3 min from the 7th to the 8th (all time, WGC homepage). I hope we can swing it the other way around in the next 20 days.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Took one i970 off for a day and just put it back on together with my lappy (with a "load" of 98 % completed jobs). I noticed that we had a reduction in average run time off 3 min from the 7th to the 8th (all time, WGC homepage). I hope we can swing it the other way around in the next 20 days.



Hope so too!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I just posted a "plea for help" in the Folding@Home thread.
> Man - it is time to get my crunching stars back
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2306845&postcount=14246



I swithed an 875k and a 980x over so far, I'll add another 980x and a 950 when the cpu's show up for my new folding rig.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> when the cpu's show up for my new folding rig.



Tell, tell


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 10, 2011)

Quad 6176 se


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 10, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Quad 6176 se



4 x 12 cores @ 2300 MHz, thats a lot. Is it with 6903 in mind?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 10, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> 4 x 12 cores @ 2300 MHz, thats a lot. Is it with 6903 in mind?



I started planning on the build b4 the 6903 came out, but they'll be a definate plus.  F@h became an addiction, which wcg will most likely become too.  I keep saying I'll build a new rig, like the Sr-2, and sell a couple of rigs.  That never happens though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2011)

This is highly addictive, I am just restricted due to space limitation.  But I will use it to the max!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is highly addictive, I am just restricted due to space limitation.  But I will use it to the max!



Yea I hear ya CP! That is my biggest issue at the moment is not having any frigging room to set up more than my main system and the wife's for crunching 
That is about to change though, as I am in the process of trying to purchase a large 4 bd house with a full "man cave" basement

I already told the wife my intentions for the basement IE "Man Crunching Cave!" 

Shit, I have my main system crunching with six cores and the wife's dual core at the moment. However I have two dual cores and one 4x4 just sitting Waiting to crunch! Hell, they even wine at me once in awhile


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Yea I hear ya CP! That is my biggest issue at the moment is not having any frigging room to set up more than my main system and the wife's for crunching
> That is about to change though, as I am in the process of trying to purchase a large 4 bd house with a full "man cave" basement
> 
> I already told the wife my intentions for the basement IE "Man Crunching Cave!"
> ...



yah man, I can only have two rigs here, that's why I want to build a rig, a very powerful one so I can try to have as much crunching power as I can in one rig. 


Guys, I'll be updating tonight after the stats update, I was out of town till just a few hours ago.   CRUNCH ON!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2011)

Heres our first udpate, not sure how this thing works, but it's something new and I would like to see how we are doing at the end of the challenge!  

Challenge Name: All WCG members for 20 Days
 Start Date: 6/10/11
 End Date: 6/30/11
 Team Rank: #28th
 Current Score 0.33%
 Team Ahead: (Transidentic Community Grid) 1.93%
 Team Behind: (New Zealand) -0.36%


----------



## HammerON (Jun 14, 2011)

We are 26th now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2011)

****update***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: All WCG members for 20 Days
> Start Date: 6/10/11
> End Date: 6/30/11
> Team Rank: #26th ( 1)
> ...





Good job guys, moving on up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2011)

***UPDATE***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: All WCG members for 20 Days
> Start Date: 6/10/11
> End Date: 6/30/11
> Team Rank: #30th (-4)
> ...



We dropped four spots


----------



## HammerON (Jun 16, 2011)

Shit that really sucks

We really need to gain some new members if we are to compete at all...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah this challenge doesn't seem for us at the moment.  Seems like we lost output after the CC.  Hopefully the contest gets started soon and that spark some interest and attract new members.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 16, 2011)

Just waiting for a case for my SR-2 Dave, once it's here it will be crunching first before folding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Just waiting for a case for my SR-2 Dave, once it's here it will be crunching first before folding.



Appreciate it Jon, thanks!  


On the other hand, just got the powerstrip that Heath(Hammeron) sent me along with some stuff for the WCG Contest we are planning.  Between today and tomorrow I hope to have everything hooked up and running, thats' another two cores for WCG, and finally a card folding!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2011)

***update***



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: All WCG members for 20 Days
> Start Date: 6/10/11
> End Date: 6/30/11
> Team Rank: #30th (-)
> ...





We didn't drop or gain any spots, but our percentage dropped.  gotta step it up people!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2011)

***update***




Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: All WCG members for 20 Days
> Start Date: 6/10/11
> End Date: 6/30/11
> Team Rank: #30th (-)
> ...



Score dropped a bit more but remained in the same spot.  It's just a bit weird how this contest works, our production has been really stable but we keep dropping.


----------



## KieX (Jun 18, 2011)

Extract from WCG site on how the points/percetnage is calculated:



> *How do the Increase in XXXX challenges work? *
> The Increase in XXXX challenges, can also be viewed as "percent increase" challenges. In these challenges, a baseline is calculated based on the recent daily average production for each team in the challenge. During the challenge, the daily team statistics are averaged for the current duration of the challenge and then the baseline average is subtracted to yield and average increase (or decrease). That average increase/decrease is divided by the baseline average to determine the percent increase/decrease. For example, if a team averages 3 days of Run Time per day leading up to the challenge, and then averages 4 days of Run Time during the period of the challenge, the percent increase would be 33%. The math would be: (4-3)/3.
> 
> The final winner of the challenge will be the team with the largest percent increase over their baseline average.



Taking a quick look at the other teams, those in the lead have 1-7day/per day runtimes, whilst out team has 1.3yr/per day runtime. Essentially it requires us to do around 2yr worth of runtime per day to challenge at the top. For reference an i7 9XX can do about 5days/per day runtime. 

Nice challenge for WCG though, means they're getting a lot more work done per day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2011)

KieX said:


> Extract from WCG site on how the points/percetnage is calculated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I joined to see how we did, this is not the type of challenge I'd worry about if we didn't win.  But it's fun to see how it works.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2011)

****UPDATE****



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: All WCG members for 20 Days
> Start Date: 6/10/11
> End Date: 6/30/11
> Team Rank: #32th (-2)
> ...




Our percentage went up, but we went down two spots.  Looks like everybody is stepping it up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Upcoming Challenges
> Challenge Name: To Eliminate AIDS - Summer 2011
> Start Date: 6/30/11
> End Date: 8/31/11
> ...




Got us signed up for another challenge, this one is a good ol' points challenge, let's go kick some ass and find a cure for AIDS!!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ****UPDATE****
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> Got us signed up for another challenge, this one is a good ol' points challenge, let's go kick some ass and find a cure for AIDS!!!!!



Sounds good captain


----------



## twilyth (Jun 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got us signed up for another challenge, this one is a good ol' points challenge, let's go kick some ass and find a cure for AIDS!!!!!



So we're supposed to switch over to just doing FAAH wu's?


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got us signed up for another challenge, this one is a good ol' points challenge, let's go kick some ass and find a cure for AIDS!!!!!



Points we'll probably do a little better in. August, though? I'm all for challenges, don't get me wrong, but what is often the hottest month of the year doesn't seem to be a great choice for one. Oh well, we'll just overuse the A/C, I guess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2011)

twilyth said:


> So we're supposed to switch over to just doing FAAH wu's?



meh, just hit me   Would you guys rather do all projects?  Fine by me, didn't notice till you said it.



BinaryMage said:


> Points we'll probably do a little better in. August, though? I'm all for challenges, don't get me wrong, but what is often the hottest month of the year doesn't seem to be a great choice for one. Oh well, we'll just overuse the A/C, I guess.



As long as we crunch dude, it's not the best month for maximum output but neither is it for everyone else you know.  It's just a good ol' fun challenge.


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> As long as we crunch dude, it's not the best month for maximum output but neither is it for everyone else you know.  It's just a good ol' fun challenge.



You're right, it's just a challenge. I just wondered why August, that's all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> You're right, it's just a challenge. I just wondered why August, that's all.



Of the upcoming challenges that was one of the points one so I picked that one.  I'll look again, if anything more suitable pops up I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2011)

****update****



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: All WCG members for 20 Days
> Start Date: 6/10/11
> End Date: 6/30/11
> Team Rank: #32th (-)
> ...





score lowered, still in the same spot though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2011)

****UPDATE ON CHALLENGE****




Chicken Patty said:


> Upcoming Challenges
> Challenge Name: Last Day of June - Points
> Start Date: 6/30/11
> End Date: 6/30/11
> ...



Got us signed up for this one and left the AIDS one.  Let's do this one and see what challenges we have after this one.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ****UPDATE ON CHALLENGE****
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It starts and ends the same day?


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 23, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> It starts and ends the same day?



I think so. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, its the end of the month challenge, that's all we had upcoming that was all projects and a points challenge.  Once these are over we'll see what other challenges come up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2011)

****update****



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: All WCG members for 20 Days
> Start Date: 6/10/11
> End Date: 6/30/11
> Team Rank: #29th ( 3)
> ...



Moved up three spots, but our score still dropped a bit more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2011)

****UPDATE****



Chicken Patty said:


> Challenge Name: All WCG members for 20 Days
> Start Date: 6/10/11
> End Date: 6/30/11
> Team Rank: #27th ( 2)
> ...



Our score drops but we move up.    Guess everybody is letting off a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2011)

****UPDATE****



Chicken Patty said:


> Finished Challenges
> Challenge Name: Last Day of June - Points
> Start Date: 6/30/11
> End Date: 6/30/11
> ...




Well, in the 20 day challenge we finished 27th, it was the first time doing a challenge with this type of scoring system so it was fun. 

As far as the one day Challenge, we came in fourth to some of the biggest and most potent teams, for our size, we totally rocked!  here are the top five:

Rank 	 Team Name	Current Score
1 	 XtremeSystems	 10,968,568 
2 	 Ukraine	            2,803,160 
3 	 Team China	 2,561,709 
4 	 TechPowerUp!	 1,716,312 
5 	 Team Andrax	 1,018,374

For now, I'll wait and see if anything interesting pops up to join, but in the summer as previously stated by you guys the #'s are down so i'll refrain from joining some challenges until we get back up to speed.  

Great job guys, definitely we are a powerhouse for the amount of active members we have!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree CP; Usually the summer months is not the best time to count on good numbers. Many have their system crunching 30,40, 50% due to the heat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep.  Let's just wait it out.  We'll get busy when things cool off a bit.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 25, 2011)

It's been over 4 months since the last challenge, is there anything coming up that looks good?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll look when I get home, cooler temps are here and we are ready to roll!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Upcoming Challenges
> Challenge Name: Very small Team Race - Nov. 2011
> Start Date: 11/01/2011
> End Date: 11/30/2011


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 30, 2011)

So you start a challenge now that I have no power, go figure.  I hope it'll be on soon.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2011)

Very small teams.... and China is part of it as well. I predict that we will come in second if F150 gets his power back. Anyway I will keep my crunchers running despite it is getting pretty warm for my hot-runner (i920@3,9 GHz/1.3V/ up to 70 C) since it is sharing room with one of my folders.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> So you start a challenge now that I have no power, go figure.  I hope it'll be on soon.



When I signed us up I had no idea bro.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 31, 2011)

That's ok, it's just the way my luck and life has been going lately.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> That's ok, it's just the way my luck and life has been going lately.



I'm sorry to hear that bro. .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

****UPDATE***
*



Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> Challenge Name: Very small Team Race - Nov. 2011
> Start Date: 11/01/2011
> End Date: 11/30/2011
> ...



Here we go, first update of this challenge.

At this rate we pretty much look like we will be locked in 4th place for the rest of the competition, unless another team joins that can change that.


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 2, 2011)

What happens if we win a challenge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

Nothing, it's just a fun competitive challenge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2011)

****UPDATE***
*
Lock and loaded in 4th place.

Current Challenges
Challenge Name: Very small Team Race - Nov. 2011
Start Date: 11/01/2011
End Date: 11/30/2011
Team Rank:  4th (-)
*Total Points:  3,489,935*


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2011)

I just want it to be known that I object to the expression "very small team".  We big like Rhino.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

***update***



chicken patty said:


> current challenges
> challenge name: Very small team race - nov. 2011
> start date: 11/01/2011
> end date: 11/30/2011
> ...


----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2011)

Team China doesn't look all that small with 278 active members to our 61. The team that created the challenge is composed of just 1 too. This is a strange one you've booked us into CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

Just wanted to get us going with something.  I'm keeping my eye out for other challenges.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2011)

****update****



chicken patty said:


> current challenges
> challenge name: Very small team race - nov. 2011
> start date: 11/01/2011
> end date: 11/30/2011
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2011)

****update****




chicken patty said:


> current challenges
> challenge name: Very small team race - nov. 2011
> start date: 11/01/2011
> end date: 11/30/2011
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

****update****



Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> Challenge Name: Very small Team Race - Nov. 2011
> Start Date: 11/01/2011
> End Date: 11/30/2011
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

****update****



Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> Challenge Name: Very small Team Race - Nov. 2011
> Start Date: 11/01/2011
> End Date: 11/30/2011
> ...


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2011)

Are we going to have to stop the Very Small Team Race in order to jump into the 7th Birthday Challenge?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Are we going to have to stop the Very Small Team Race in order to jump into the 7th Birthday Challenge?



No need to.  Both challenges are based on points earned throughout all WCG projects.  So points will count towards both competitions.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

****update****



chicken patty said:


> current challenges
> challenge name: Very small team race - nov. 2011
> start date: 11/01/2011
> end date: 11/30/2011
> ...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2011)

F@H will have to do without ½ my PPD for the next week or so for the good of the WCG 7th Birthday Challenge. Lets kick a..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the extra help bro.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 16, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> F@H will have to do without ½ my PPD for the next week or so for the good of the WCG 7th Birthday Challenge. Lets kick a..



What about all your points?  We could use all the help we can get.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> What about all your points?  We could use all the help we can get.



I'm doing a 6900 (-bigadv) right now but when that is completed I will switch my last 12 treads to WCG.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 17, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I'm doing a 6900 (-bigadv) right now but when that is completed I will switch my last 12 treads to WCG.



 Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2011)

****update****



chicken patty said:


> current challenges
> challenge name: Very small team race - nov. 2011
> start date: 11/01/2011
> end date: 11/30/2011
> ...


----------



## HammerON (Nov 18, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I'm doing a 6900 (-bigadv) right now but when that is completed I will switch my last 12 treads to WCG.



Awesome



Chicken Patty said:


> ****update****



Thanks Cap for the updates


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2011)

No problem, I was late for a bit since my rigs were down.  But I'm back at it now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2011)

****update****



chicken patty said:


> current challenges
> challenge name: Very small team race - nov. 2011
> start date: 11/01/2011
> end date: 11/30/2011
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

****UPDATE****



Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> Challenge Name: Very small Team Race - Nov. 2011
> Start Date: 11/01/2011
> End Date: 11/30/2011
> ...



It's gonna be close, but do you guys think we can pass Ukraine before the end of the challenge?

Standings as of now:
5. Ukraine - 10,940,089 
6. TechPowerUp! - 10,661,114

Our points for yesterday:

TechPowerUp! - 2,040,635
Ukraine -          1,256,619

Considering we are only 278,975 points behind and that we outdid them yesterday in points by 784,016 points, we should pass them by a good margin.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

****UPDATE****



Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> Challenge Name: Very small Team Race - Nov. 2011
> Start Date: 11/01/2011
> End Date: 11/30/2011
> ...



Today's spotlight is on whether or not we can catch up to BOINC@Poland by the end of the challenge.  Here's how it looks so far:

5 	 BOINC@Poland	 12,853,366 
6 	 TechPowerUp!	 12,834,688

Just 18,678 points ahead.  CRUNCH HARDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

So far today we are outrunning BOINC@Poland by 10k points so far.  Gotta keep pushing to finish in the top five!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

With the last update, here are the daily output for both teams so far.  Not looking good for us.

BOINC@Poland - 242,337 Points
TechPowerUp! - 241,817 Points

Gotta hope we have a great update later today!


----------



## KieX (Nov 22, 2011)

So close! We should almost be able to taste it now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

****UPDATE****



Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> Challenge Name: Very small Team Race - Nov. 2011
> Start Date: 11/01/2011
> End Date: 11/30/2011
> ...



It was a close run, but we didn't catch them!

5 	 BOINC@Poland	 15,108,722 
6 	 TechPowerUp!	 15,089,464


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

****UPDATE****


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

****UPDATE****

*UPDATED 11/29*
*

Current Challenges*
Challenge Name: Very small Team Race - Nov. 2011
Start Date: 11/01/2011
End Date: 11/30/2011
Team Rank:  4th (-)
*Total Points:  55,735,778 *



2 	 Czech National Team	 78,356,345 
3 	 Ukraine	 63,773,884 
4 	 TechPowerUp!	 55,735,778 
5 	 Team Andrax	 31,142,538 
6 	 UK	 9,153,899


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

Alright guys, we were invited to this challenge, let's do this!  I signed us up already! 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=4660


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright guys, we were invited to this challenge, let's do this!  I signed us up already!
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=4660



Hmm, am I the only one that only, at any time, has ONE of these WUs in the queue? I think that there is some kind of limitations due to high memory usage, but a very short queue will at least facilitate one or two per thread per day.

Edit: See http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2534658&postcount=14405 for how to run more CEP2 WUs


----------



## twilyth (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't do these wu's any more.  They tend to hang up even my overclocked 2600k.

edit:  the alternative is not to run when I'm on the machine and I lose too much time that way.  I guess I could look into setting up individual profiles.  IDK.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

That should work fine.  I've never done it but will this time.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm only two of my rigs have those WU's at the moment


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm trying to build up a backlog of these WUs but with the short notice it's not easy on running rigs. I will, at some point, add some fresh blood with plenty of WEP2 in the mix. We will have a slow start (until F150 see this) and then have a nice sprint finish.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 1, 2012)

Are there any limitations to how many of these you can run at the same time?

I can report that all my rigs now have the CEP2 WU's but no rig is running more than one.


----------



## KieX (Feb 1, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Are there any limitations to how many of these you can run at the same time?
> 
> I can report that all my rigs now have the CEP2 WU's but no rig is running more than one.



You need to manually set it to allow more. Not sure if you saw my post a little earlier on how to remove that limit:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2534658&postcount=14405

CEP2 has larger than normal requirements including 250MB RAM per WU and connection speeds, so by default it's limited. If system meets requirements and the WU limit is removed, then you can go full on with CEP2 if it's the only project enabled.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> You need to manually set it to allow more. Not sure if you saw my post a little earlier on how to remove that limit:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2534658&postcount=14405
> 
> CEP2 has larger than normal requirements including 250MB RAM per WU and connection speeds, so by default it's limited. If system meets requirements and the WU limit is removed, then you can go full on with CEP2 if it's the only project enabled.



Yupp I saw your post and removed the limitations but I have not removed other projects so I'm running all of them exept the HPT2 that gives me errors on all the rigs. Might have to wait a bit before they kick inn, do you think I should just run the CEP2 now i February?


----------



## KieX (Feb 1, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Yupp I saw your post and removed the limitations but I have not removed other projects so I'm running all of them exept the HPT2 that gives me errors on all the rigs. Might have to wait a bit before they kick inn, do you think I should just run the CEP2 now i February?



Ah, sorry misunderstood.  If you have the other projects still selected then yea it will feed it proportionally with the other projects.

The challenge is for most amount of runtime on the CEP2 project though. So during the challenge period, running it exclusively would definitely yield the most results for team.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> Ah, sorry misunderstood.  If you have the other projects still selected then yea it will feed it proportionally with the other projects.
> 
> The challenge is for most amount of runtime on the CEP2 project though. So during the challenge period, running it exclusively would definitely yield the most results for team.



Yeah but how will doing that work pointwise?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Yeah but how will doing that work pointwise?



Don't think points matter though, the contest is just for runtime


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 1, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> until F150 see this



I created some new profiles, all the hpcloud servers are only going to run cep2 only, my 4 I7's will run 3 max at a time, the sr-2 will run 6 max at a time, and the quad G34 rig will run 16 max at a time.  Will see how it works out.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't think points matter though, the contest is just for runtime



I know but the Team and I also want maximum points, don't we?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

Mydog said:


> I know but the Team and I also want maximum points, don't we?



Yes, but if we are in a contest that is based on run time, I think it's better to prioritize that for the time being.  I mean, it's all up to the user how they want to configure their PC.

I am curious however to know how they do as far as points, I personally don't know.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 1, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I created some new profiles, all the hpcloud servers are only going to run cep2 only, my 4 I7's will run 6 max at a time, the sr-2 will run 12 max at a time, and the quad G34 rig will run 16 max at a time.  Will see how it works out.



I'll do like you F150 and make a profile for each rig, how many CEP2 you guys think a 2600K with 8GB ram can do at the same time? 4? 6?



Chicken Patty said:


> Yes, but if we are in a contest that is based on run time, I think it's better to prioritize that for the time being.  I mean, it's all up to the user how they want to configure their PC.
> 
> I am curious however to know how they do as far as points, I personally don't know.



I agree so I'll set it up now, still need another projeckt or two to fill up the rest of the CPU's.
Acctually I think running with only two is the best way to do this corrcet me if I'm wrong.
Which project has the smallest footprint in ram?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 1, 2012)

Mydog said:


> I'll do like you F150 and make a profile for each rig, how many CEP2 you guys think a 2600K with 8GB ram can do at the same time? 4? 6?



Each one running uses or needs a gig of ram.  You have enough ram, I'd say 4to be safe if you use the rig alot, 6 if it only crunches and does nothing else.


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes, but if we are in a contest that is based on run time, I think it's better to prioritize that for the time being.  I mean, it's all up to the user how they want to configure their PC.
> 
> I am curious however to know how they do as far as points, I personally don't know.



CEP2 has 10hr WU more or less on 2600K. Points are relatively low compared to other projects like HCC with 2hr WU and DSFL and GFAM which are very well optimized. Daily numbers will definitely take a small hit.

Anything running linux is gonna wipe the floor with windows for runtime 



Mydog said:


> I'll do like you F150 and make a profile for each rig, how many CEP2 you guys think a 2600K with 8GB ram can do at the same time? 4? 6?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have 3GB+ you can run CEP2 on all 8 cores. One of my i7's actually manages on 2GB, but it's set to use all ram available.

HCMD2 is listed as the project with least RAM use (64MB), followed by HCC (250MB) which also has the fastest WU completion times (besides these damn <1hr Beta WU)


----------



## Mydog (Feb 2, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> Each one running uses or needs a gig of ram.  You have enough ram, I'd say 4to be safe if you use the rig alot, 6 if it only crunches and does nothing else.



Both SR-2's and 2600K's are dedicated crunchers only the mediaserver and my lappy that are used for other things. Got 12GB and 24GB ram on the SR-2's and 4gb and 8gb on the 2600K's, so maybe 8, 16, 2 and 4 should be ok?


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2012)

Yea, you should be fine mydog


----------



## F150_Raptor (Feb 2, 2012)

I change my above post, been up too long.  Math and my brain aren't working together.  I allowed half of my ram for the project so the rig wouldn't crash.  Unless you have alot more ram than core's, I'd stick with that or close to it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

So with 8GB of RAM what should I run, 2 of them?


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> So with 8GB of RAM what should I run, 2 of them?



You can run 8 without problem on your 2600K setup if it's dedicated to that project.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

I set It to unlimited but haven't checked how many it's picked up, I'll check when I get home and configure it.


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I set It to unlimited but haven't checked how many it's picked up, I'll check when I get home and configure it.



if you set to unlimited, you will just receive as many WU as it takes to fill up the work queue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

How can I specify an amount?  I can set it to 4, but how will it get four and then four of any other project?


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> How can I specify an amount?  I can set it to 4, but how will it get four and then four of any other project?



It's all down to the way WU are sent by the server, so in theory it will be no different to any other project.

The link below is probably the best place to go for information, the official thread on the project's WCG support forum:

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,30182

(BTW, we should setup a TPU Team recruitment thread on the official WCG forums, who knows we might get new members..)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmm.

I'll make a thread on that in the next day or so to discuss it.  Could lead to something good.


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like I won't be running exclusive on my computers with SSD. The heavy write/read on the drive is making me BSOD 

The disk-based crunchers are all fine though


----------



## Mydog (Feb 3, 2012)

KieX said:


> Looks like I won't be running exclusive on my computers with SSD. The heavy write/read on the drive is making me BSOD
> 
> The disk-based crunchers are all fine though



Think that's the problem on three of my crunchers too.:shadedshu


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Think that's the problem on three of my crunchers too.:shadedshu



This will be a challenging challenge for sure.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 3, 2012)

Too bad we can't create custom profiles.

Oh well, I set up the "school" profile to be optimized for the energy wu's.  Think I forgot to set it to unlimited though - have to double check that.

Then I set the 3 rigs I only crunch on (mostly) to the school profile.  We'll see how it goes, but I really don't like those wu's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmmm I got a BSOD for code 124 yesterday again.  Wonder if it had to do with my SSD...?


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm I got a BSOD for code 124 yesterday again.  Wonder if it had to do with my SSD...?



Not sure. I got 09c which I know is for my SSD, firmware update should correct that. But then had a few 101's which are normally IO related. One of the crunchers is geting 124, suspect it's to do with the low vcore on that one though.

In short, hard to say. These WU are a fair bit more resource heavy than the regular WCG ones.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2012)

I just dropped to defaults.  Consistency gets you farther than instability.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2012)

So far we are in first 

Current Challenges
 Challenge Name: Clean Energy Leap Year Challenge
 Start Date: 02/02/2012
 End Date: 02/29/2012
 Team Rank: # 1 (-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

****UPDATE****


We are kicking ass!  



Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> Challenge Name: Clean Energy Leap Year Challenge
> Start Date: 02/02/2012
> End Date: 02/29/2012
> Team Rank: # 1 (-)  335 days, 20 hours, 16 minutes, 10 seconds


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2012)

This hasn't been updated in several days, so here we go!!!

We are still kicking some ass!!!



> TechPowerUp! 1 year, 319 days, 13 hours, 53 minutes, 52 seconds



In first place! 

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=4660

Of course there really isn't very many teams challenging us.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> This hasn't been updated in several days, so here we go!!!
> 
> We are still kicking some ass!!!
> 
> ...



Been so busy lately, got a lot going on.  Updating the OP now, thanks stinger.  

Great job so far team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2012)

****update****



chicken patty said:


> current challenges
> challenge name: Clean energy leap year challenge
> start date: 02/02/2012
> end date: 02/29/2012
> team rank: # 1 (-)  2 years, 171 days, 14 hours, 2 minutes, 48 seconds


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2012)

****update****




Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> Challenge Name: Clean Energy Leap Year Challenge
> Start Date: 02/02/2012
> End Date: 02/29/2012
> Team Rank: # 1 (-)  3 years, 7 days, 14 hours, 27 minutes, 5 seconds


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yea were smoking everyone else in the contest.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2012)

Indeed.  Great job fellas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2012)

****update****



Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> Challenge Name: Clean Energy Leap Year Challenge
> Start Date: 02/02/2012
> End Date: 02/29/2012
> Team Rank: # 1 (-)  3 years, 187 days, 14 hours, 34 minutes, 58 seconds


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2012)

****update****



Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> Challenge Name: Clean Energy Leap Year Challenge
> Start Date: 02/02/2012
> End Date: 02/29/2012
> Team Rank: # 1 (-)  4 years, 123 days, 14 hours, 55 minutes, 34 seconds



We are kicking ass still!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Finished Challenges
> Challenge Name: Clean Energy Leap Year Challenge
> Start Date: 02/02/2012
> End Date: 02/29/2012
> Team Rank: # 1 (-)



Well, we took the victory in this challenge.  Not really much competition, but at the end of the day, that's not our goal!  Crunching is, and we surely did some major crunching here.  
Congrats guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2012)

Alright, time to revive this thread!  Signed us up for two challenges starting shortly!  Gear up and let's Rock N Roll! 

Upcoming Challenges
HCC Points 1st Week Nov
 Start Date: 11/01/2012
 End Date: 11/07/2012

HCC Points 2nd Week Nov
 Start Date: 11/08/2012
 End Date: 11/14/2012


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Alright, time to revive this thread!  Signed us up for two challenges starting shortly!  Gear up and let's Rock N Roll!
> 
> Upcoming Challenges
> HCC Points 1st Week Nov
> ...



Let's show the world what TPU is made of! 

If they can keep the WUs flowing, I'll keep them crunching!


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't want to sacrifice processor time dedicated to other WCG projects, so I will not set my PC to only get HCC WUs. I will just keep on crunching the way I do. I might leave my PC on a bit more perhaps but that is that.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

I will switch my rigs over tomorrow afternoon and get them started early. 

Hopefully Norton can get his rigs going again also.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> I don't want to sacrifice processor time dedicated to other WCG projects, so I will not set my PC to only get HCC WUs. I will just keep on crunching the way I do. I might leave my PC on a bit more perhaps but that is that.



Anything that you can do for the competition is very welcome


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 1, 2012)

I fired up my 980x with the gpu's to help with the challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I fired up my 980x with the gpu's to help with the challenge.



Awesome!  We really appreciate it! 


Do you have the new HSF for the SR-2 setup yet so you can get it up and running as well?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 1, 2012)

No, it's in the mail.  It's coming from Taiwan, so who knows when it'll be here.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> I fired up my 980x with the gpu's to help with the challenge.



Cool man and I hope you can the rest of your fleet fired back up soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

F150_Raptor said:


> No, it's in the mail.  It's coming from Taiwan, so who knows when it'll be here.



Ah well, the 980x is still amazing.  It has the GTX480s, right?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah, it's running the 3 480's also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2012)

Bit late but here is the stats so far for this competition.

Current Challenges[/SIZE][/U][/B]
HCC Points 1st Week Nov
Start Date: 11/01/2012
End Date: 11/07/2012
*Rank: 1st(-) with 25,490,907 Points *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

We're doing an incredible job at this--


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2012)

Indeed!  We are truly kicking ass!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 4, 2012)

_Twenteh millyin moar!_

Awesome gap, although I feel kind of bad for the fact that we kick so much ass(es) in this challenge. I hope we don't hurt too much.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> _Twenteh millyin moar!_
> 
> Awesome gap, although I feel kind of bad for the fact that we kick so much ass(es) in this challenge. I hope we don't hurt too much.



There's products out there for that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

***TONIGHT'S UPDATE***

Current Challenges[/SIZE][/U][/B]
HCC Points 1st Week Nov
Start Date: 11/01/2012
End Date: 11/07/2012
*Rank: 1st(-) with 35,754,839 Points *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2012)

***TONIGHTS UPDATE***
Current Challenges[/SIZE][/U][/B]
HCC Points 1st Week Nov
Start Date: 11/01/2012
End Date: 11/07/2012
*Rank: 1st(-) with 46,775,910 Points *


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

And just one more day!  

Are we drawing prizes after the first week or after the second?


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> And just one more day!
> 
> Are we drawing prizes after the first week or after the second?



   We'll draw the prizes after the 2nd week at the earliest (we've given our new members until 11/28 to reach 25k points)

However....

   We will choose the winners for the two 7770 graphics cards at the conclusion of the 2nd week regardless as the conditions on those are for New crunchers that participate in both weeks of the challenge and there is no points goal to qualify to win.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> We'll draw the prizes after the 2nd week at the earliest (we've given our new members until 11/28 to reach 25k points)
> 
> However....
> 
> We will choose the winners for the two 7770 graphics cards at the conclusion of the 2nd week regardless as the conditions on those are for New crunchers that participate in both weeks of the challenge and there is no points goal to qualify to win.



That seems fair to me.  And it's additional motivation to keep people going the entire time


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That seems fair to me.  And it's additional motivation to keep people going the entire time



If we keep going at this pace we will be at 18-20 mil WCG ppd soon 

@brandon- saw you post earlier- as long as you're doing the HCC work unit you're in for the Challenge as well as the prize pool (with the exception of the 7770's.... pretty sure you're not a *New* cruncher )

I would pull your name out of the Poll and move it if I could but it looks like once a choice is selected it's stuck there ???


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2012)

Norton, I've PM'ed you the coupons for the game keys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Tonight's update!

Current Challenges[/SIZE][/U][/B]
HCC Points 1st Week Nov
Start Date: 11/01/2012
End Date: 11/07/2012
*Rank: 1st(-) with 58,170,901 Points *


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tonight's update!
> 
> Current Challenges[/SIZE][/U][/B]
> HCC Points 1st Week Nov
> ...



Tomorrow's the last day of the 1st challenge- keep em' crunching folks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

60k+ points in one challenge alone, never thought we'd do that!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> Tomorrow's the last day of the 1st challenge- keep em' crunching folks!



I've actually switched most of my systems back to other projects, but they still have several days worth of HCC WUs left in the cache


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Unacceptable!  Ban stick!!!!  Wait, where is it.....

...damn dog, come back here with the stick..    :sigh:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2012)

***UPDATE***

We totally owned the challenge and easily took first place.  Now on to week two in which we should be in much better shape as we are already at full swing  

Current Challenges[/SIZE][/U][/B]
HCC Points 2nd Week Nov
Start Date: 11/08/2012
End Date: 11/14/2012





*Upcoming Challenges*


*Finished Challenges*
HCC Points 1st Week Nov
Start Date: 11/01/2012
End Date: 11/07/2012
Team Rank: 1st


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Unacceptable!  Ban stick!!!!  Wait, where is it.....
> 
> ...damn dog, come back here with the stick..    :sigh:



Oh, you wouldn't ban me 

I'm too helpful--and I wouldn't send you that PSU


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 8, 2012)

What happened to the button with the stars on it when we post?


----------



## gopal (Nov 8, 2012)

Free-Dc is down, wait till it fixes to get them back.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> What happened to the button with the stars on it when we post?



The WCG badge is linked to Free-DC, which is, as Gopal mentioned, currently experiencing technical difficulties.  It'll be back, I promise!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

Hell naw ION, we need you around bud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

*UPDATED 11/09/12 *
*

Current Challenges*
HCC Points 2nd Week Nov
Start Date: 11/08/2012
End Date: 11/14/2012
*Rank: 1st (-) 12,382,047 Points*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2012)

Great job all!


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2012)

Just to catch up this thread thru 11/10 

*WCG HCC Challenge 2nd week November 2012*
Day 1 (11/8/2012)-  Total-   12,382,047 points (Rank #1),  Net- 12,382,047 points (Rank #1)
Day 2 (11/9/2012)-  Total-   24,254,837 points (Rank #1),  Net- 11,872,790 points (Rank #1)
Day 3 (11/10/2012)- Total- 33,943,089 points (Rank #1), Net- 9,688,252 points (Rank #1)
Day 4 (11/11/2012)- TBA
Day 5 (11/12/2012)- TBA
Day 6 (11/13/2012)- TBA
Day 7 (11/14/2012)- TBA

Great job Team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Just to catch up this thread thru 11/10
> 
> *WCG HCC Challenge 2nd week November 2012*
> Day 1 (11/8/2012)-  Total-   12,382,047 points (Rank #1),  Net- 12,382,047 points (Rank #1)
> ...



Thanks for covering while I was not able to be online during the weekend.  Still fighting with cars


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is tonight's update with the addition of a challenge that the peeps over at Xtreme Systems asked us to join.  Let's bring our A game to this one! 



Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> HCC Points 2nd Week Nov
> Start Date: 11/08/2012
> End Date: 11/14/2012
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Current Challenges
> HCC Points 2nd Week Nov
> Start Date: 11/08/2012
> End Date: 11/14/2012
> Rank: 1st (-) 55,459,063 Points



Up about another 11 million points.  Great work everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2012)

***todays update***

one more day left, can we break 80k with one final push???




chicken patty said:


> current challenges
> hcc points 2nd week nov
> start date: 11/08/2012
> end date: 11/14/2012
> rank: 1st (-) 66,907,927 points


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2012)

I think you mean 80m, right?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep that is what he meant Chev. LOL

I think we can!!!!!! Go, go, go team TPU!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2012)

We fell just short of the 80 million mark but still a total ownage and ended up in first place two challenges in a row.    great job everyone.  Now to gear up for our next challenge, this will be much harder and you'll know why when you look at the teams competing. 

*Finished Challenges*
HCC Points 2nd Week Nov
Start Date: 11/08/2012
End Date: 11/14/2012
*Rank: 1st (-) 78,798,647 Points*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> We fell just short of the 80 million mark but still a total ownage and ended up in first place two challenges in a row.    great job everyone.  Now to gear up for our next challenge, this will be much harder and you'll know why when you look at the teams competing.
> 
> *Finished Challenges*
> HCC Points 2nd Week Nov
> ...



Harder it may be, but I welcome a good challenge!  Just sailing through life unopposed isn't as exciting as putting up a good fight once in a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Harder it may be, but I welcome a good challenge!  Just sailing through life unopposed isn't as exciting as putting up a good fight once in a while



I totally agree


----------



## KieX (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure if I stumbled on this by accident or I'm the last one to the party.. but the hosts of the (8th Birthday) challenge have a dedicated page to track the progress on an hourly basis:

http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/statistiken/challenge.php

And.. we're winning! But this is seriously close!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

KieX said:


> Not sure if I stumbled on this by accident or I'm the last one to the party.. but the hosts of the (8th Birthday) challenge have a dedicated page to track the progress on an hourly basis:
> 
> http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/statistiken/challenge.php
> 
> And.. we're winning! But this is seriously close!



Awesome! 

This will clearly be a much more exciting competition for us--thank you!


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Not sure if I stumbled on this by accident or I'm the last one to the party.. but the hosts of the (8th Birthday) challenge have a dedicated page to track the progress on an hourly basis:
> 
> http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/statistiken/challenge.php
> 
> And.. we're winning! But this is seriously close!



Sweet! 

Looked like SETI.Germany started switching over to WCG from other projects this am so I'm not sure we can hold it. [/crosses fingers]

Started on overclocking my FX-8 rigs a little while ago.... will try to get an extra 10-15% out of them 

** EDIT- did you notice we had several mentions on the message board in that link  **


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Looked like SETI.Germany started switching over to WCG from other projects this am so I'm not sure we can hold it. [/crosses fingers]
> 
> Started on overclocking my FX-8 rigs a little while ago.... will try to get an extra 10-15% out of them



We can use everything you have! 

I'm already at 100%--I may be able to pick up another dual or two tomorrow, but that would be about it (so maybe an extra 2k PPD tops)


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> We can use everything you have!
> 
> I'm already at 100%--I may be able to pick up another dual or two tomorrow, but that would be about it (so maybe an extra 2k PPD tops)



My 3 remote rigs will report 3 days of work each on Monday so that will help a bit


----------



## KieX (Nov 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Looked like SETI.Germany started switching over to WCG from other projects this am so I'm not sure we can hold it. [/crosses fingers]
> 
> Started on overclocking my FX-8 rigs a little while ago.... will try to get an extra 10-15% out of them



Well.. I have ~650K (WCG) worth of 7770's currently flying to members on the other side of the pond that could help


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Well.. I have ~650K (WCG) worth of 7770's currently flying to members on the other side of the pond that could help



Indeed--although I'm afraid they won't arrive in time to help here 

But they'll still get crunching soon enough


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Well.. I have ~650K (WCG) worth of 7770's currently flying to members on the other side of the pond that could help



Install time! 

Meanwhile, I'm heading to n3rdf1ght3r's to setup his 6950 (with multiple WCs hopefully). Probably going to ask a friend to help crunch too!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow...99.3k points today! 
So, so close to 100k....perhaps tomorrow?


----------



## NHKS (Nov 17, 2012)

SETI.Germany's link(mentioned by KieX) for the challenge updates scores every hour! (albeit unofficially)
Niice! TPU leads.. 

some comments on the S.G site (oldest first):


> "To keep TechPowerUp! behind, will become a hard thing!!" (first few hours into the challenge)
> "TPU woked _(woke)_ up!!!" (an hour later...)
> "TPU, wu-destroyer"  (a litte later!..)



doing great ! keep it up, guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice to see the comments 

I'll add that link that was provided to the OP for easier access later on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

***UPDATE***



*UPDATED 11/17/12 *
*

Current Challenges*
Challenge Name: 8th Birthday Challenge
Start Date: 11/16/2012
End Date: 11/22/2012
Team Rank: *1st with 14,887,121 Points*


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Well.. I have ~650K (WCG) worth of 7770's currently flying to members on the other side of the pond that could help



My 7770 donation to Catnipkiller has been delayed - NCIX don't accept International credit cards and only ship to the registered Paypal address. I asked Catnipkiller for his Paypal info. I might have to ship from Denmark.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2012)

KieX said:


> Not sure if I stumbled on this by accident or I'm the last one to the party.. but the hosts of the (8th Birthday) challenge have a dedicated page to track the progress on an hourly basis:
> 
> http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/statistiken/challenge.php
> 
> And.. we're winning! But this is seriously close!





mstenholm said:


> My 7770 donation to Catnipkiller has been delayed - NCIX don't accept International credit cards and only ship to the registered Paypal address. I asked Catnipkiller for his Paypal info. I might have to ship from Denmark.



Damn, what a bummer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2012)

***UPDATE***

*UPDATED 11/18/12 *
*

Current Challenges*
Challenge Name: 8th Birthday Challenge
Start Date: 11/16/2012
End Date: 11/22/2012
Team Rank: *1st with 28,625,023 Points // 4,759,694 Points in front of 2nd place team.*
CLICK HERE FOR HOURLY UPDATES TO THIS COMPETITION


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2012)

****UPDATED****

*UPDATED 11/18/12 *
*

Current Challenges*
Challenge Name: 8th Birthday Challenge
Start Date: 11/16/2012
End Date: 11/22/2012
Team Rank: *1st with 41,751,709 Points // 6,161,622 Points in front of 2nd place team.*
CLICK HERE FOR HOURLY UPDATES TO THIS COMPETITION


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

*UPDATED 11/20/12 *
*

Current Challenges*
Challenge Name: 8th Birthday Challenge
Start Date: 11/16/2012
End Date: 11/22/2012
Team Rank: *1st with 54,886,926 Points // 6,410,037 Points in front of 2nd place team.*
CLICK HERE FOR HOURLY UPDATES TO THIS COMPETITION


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

****UPDATE****

They are starting to catch up!  We gotta hold them off!   

*UPDATED 11/20/12 *
*

Current Challenges*
Challenge Name: 8th Birthday Challenge
Start Date: 11/16/2012
End Date: 11/22/2012
Team Rank: *1st with 68,093,586  Points //5,320,739 Points in front of 2nd place team.*
CLICK HERE FOR HOURLY UPDATES TO THIS COMPETITION


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2012)

As said in the other threads, the lack of GPU WU's really killed us but we sure put up a heck of a fight.  Thanks to all who helped and for the exceptional efforts all of you put up!  

Challenge Name: 8th Birthday Challenge
Start Date: 11/16/2012
End Date: 11/22/2012
Team Rank: 2nd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2013)

*Upcoming Challenges*
Challenge Name: Team TPU WCG Challenge
Start Date: 02/08/2013
End Date: 03/08/2013


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you for creating this Chicken Patty!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 3, 2013)

Shall we notify our past-time competitors about this challenge? It is more fun if a whole bunch of teams don't notice the challenge last-minute or days later.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Shall we notify our past-time competitors about this challenge? It is more fun if a whole bunch of teams don't notice the challenge last-minute or days later.



Chicken Patty has announced it on the WCG forum, and I'm going to announce it on XS tonight 

EDIT:  Announced on XS 

EDIT:  Announced on AnandTech


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 3, 2013)

Good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2013)

Should be a good one


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Should be a good one



10 Teams signed up atm


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> 10 Teams signed up atm



I'm surprised we already have ten teams in 14 hours 

This will be fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2013)

Sure will be


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

We're starting things off with a thoroughly commanding lead


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 9, 2013)

Indeed, but remember last time, when we started to lack GPU work and were defeated by SETI@Germany after a long and strong lead.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Indeed, but remember last time, when we started to lack GPU work and were defeated by SETI@Germany after a long and strong lead.



Oh, I remember.  We certainly can't get complacent 
That's why I have five dozen CPU threads going too


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Oh, I remember.  We certainly can't get complacent
> That's why I have five dozen CPU threads going too



When do you open "The Crunch Farm"?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

Fifty million points above #2!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2013)

Updated as of yesterday 



Current Challenges[/U][/B]
Challenge Name: Team TPU WCG Challenge
Start Date: 02/08/2013
End Date: 03/08/2013
Rank/Points: 1st (-) 58,190,648 Points[/SIZE]


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2013)

Still solidly #1 with nearly 88 million points


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

Over 100m above #2:





Currently we have thirty five teams participating


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Over 100k above #2:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130211/teams.png
> 
> Currently we have thirty five teams participating



That would be 100 million not 100k!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> That would be 100 million not 100k!



Million, thousand, who's counting?


----------



## Hillbilly (Feb 12, 2013)

Outstanding work folks. Over 100,000,000 over the nearest competitor and were not even a week into this.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 12, 2013)

It is a bummer that SETI@Germany, IBM etc. did not join us, because than there would have been actual competition.


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> It is a bummer that SETI@Germany, IBM etc. did not join us, because than there would have been actual competition.



What makes you think they won't?

It's an open challenge so Team 2ch, XtremeSystems, S.G., or IBM can always join in late and snatch the lead from us.

In any case we do our best and try to put our best effort forward as all of the other Teams should be doing as well and WCG is the ultimate winner.

Everybody here is doing a great job btw! 

F**k Cancer- Crunch onward!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2013)

I believe ION did indeed announce it in a few other forums.  They could have joined if they wanted to.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, I announced the competition on Anandtech (where they joined with enthusiasm) and XtremeSystems, where my thread was never even replied to 

But we still have quite a few member teams, and I'm excited for the remainder of the event


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

A hundred and thirty million ahead now


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of HOW MUCH WE'RE WINNING!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 14, 2013)

We should stop taking initiative to start challenges. We speak about prizes, but those are for TPU'ers only. We let others enter, while we know they don't stand a chance. Everyone else probalbly thinks now that we are dicks.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> We should stop taking initiative to start challenges. We speak about prizes, but those are for TPU'ers only. We let others enter, while we know they don't stand a chance. Everyone else probalbly thinks now that we are dicks.



I disagree.  I invited XS to join, and then they would wipr the floor with us.  And even if youdont win, it's still rewarding


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> We should stop taking initiative to start challenges. We speak about prizes, but those are for TPU'ers only. We let others enter, while we know they don't stand a chance. Everyone else probalbly thinks now that we are dicks.



i disagree.  The hardware prizes for this comp are open to EVERYONE who participates.  Prizes are awarded to individual crunchers, not teams.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 14, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i disagree.  The hardware prizes for this comp are open to EVERYONE who participates.  Prizes are awarded to individual crunchers, not teams.



Prize requirement is to crunch 25000 boinc points for TPU and turn in results while the competition lasts so prizes are effectively for TPU team  members only.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Prize requirement is to crunch 25000 boinc points for TPU and turn in results while the competition lasts so prizes are for TPU members only.



yes, but ANYONE can join TPU for duration of contest.  At least thats how im interperting it.....


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah, but if they are crunching for other team they can't win prizes. The original argument was that this is a Team challenge but there are no prizes for people from other teams. 



AlienIsGOD said:


> Chevalr1c said:
> 
> 
> > We should stop taking initiative to start challenges. *We speak about prizes, but those are for TPU'ers only. We let others enter, while we know they don't stand a chance.* Everyone else probalbly thinks now that we are dicks.
> ...





Maybe offering a prize for the top 3 teams would be a better approach, then each team can do with the prize as they wish (maybe doing a giveaway of their own).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I disagree.  I invited XS to join, and then they would wipr the floor with us.  And even if youdont win, it's still rewarding


Win or lose, we are still dicks! Great work fella's!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2013)

Thing is, the Team Challenge and The Giveaway are two different things.  It's a way of also attracting new members.  The point is so they join and HOPEFULLY stay.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 14, 2013)

Of course, but the other teams might not realise that the Team Challenge and the Giveaway are different matters.


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thing is, the Team Challenge and The Giveaway are two different things.  It's a way of also attracting new members.  The point is so they join and HOPEFULLY stay.



What the Cap'n said 

Our prizes are from our members and to our members if the prizes were donations from some corporate sponsor or some other source it would be a different matter.... maybe. Other Teams can do the same thing if they choose to (and some probably do).


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay. Maybe we just should only talk about prizes on TPU.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2013)

Clarification noted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2013)

It's pretty clear, of course you can't please everyone, but i do understand that prizes for everyone would be cool.  However, once again, want them?  Join us


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

Once again, a very impressive lead:


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2013)

Indeed, it would be fun to get to compete with XS, even though we'd certainly lose 





We're maintaining our solid #1 spot, although there is some fierce competition for spots 2-4


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2013)

With just over three weeks to go, we're maintaining an awesome lead


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> With just over three weeks to go, we're maintaining an awesome lead
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130216/teams.png



Great job Team- let's hit 1 Billion points! 

We're nearly 30% there now


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2013)

Thirty billion should be no challenge for us!  




Unless 2ch or XS jumps in, I don't think that we can lose


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 19, 2013)

We're doing a swell job


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 20, 2013)

I certainly think we should be able to hit one billion WCG points during this event!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 21, 2013)

Four tenths of our way to a billion!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2013)

With just under a day to go to the half-way mark we're doing great!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2013)

That is an understatement.
We are doing awesome


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2013)

HammerON said:


> That is an understatement.
> We are doing awesome



Number one with ~9x the points of #2--awesome is a fair description


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 23, 2013)

Half way through and just under half a billion points for the event


----------



## t_ski (Feb 23, 2013)

We'll have to turn things up a little if we are going to make it to 1 billion!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 24, 2013)

Just over half a billion--I think we'll manage


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2013)

559,479,087





To say we're doing amazingly would be quite the understatement


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2013)

But lets not count our chickens before the eggs hatch even though it looks like we have it in the bag. The last challenge still haunts us.


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 25, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> But lets not count our chickens before the eggs hatch even though it looks like we have it in the bag. The last challenge still haunts us.



What happened last time?


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> What happened last time?



There was a glitch in WCG sending out GPU work and we got passed 2 or 3 days before the end of the challenge by a CPU heavy Team (SETI.Germany)

We had a pretty large lead and it dissolved in only a few days


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 25, 2013)

shit do I need to change my name on my WCG machine? I didnt even know this was going on.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> shit do I need to change my name on my WCG machine? I didnt even know this was going on.



Sorry--what's your question? 

If your crunching and your WCG account is a member of TPU's team then you're good to go


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry--what's your question?
> 
> If your crunching and your WCG account is a member of TPU's team then you're good to go



their are other teams?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2013)

Again, sorry I'm late, but we're at nearly six hundred million points


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2013)

About ten days to go and it's clear that the race for a billion points is going to be tight.


----------



## Bow (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> About ten days to go and it's clear that the race for a billion points is going to be tight.



We would need to average about 37 million WCG ppd for the remainder of the Challenge to reach 1 billion (about 10% more than current output) - at our current pace we should be just over 950 million by the end of the Challenge....which an awesome feat!!! -


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> We would need to average about 37 million WCG ppd for the remainder of the Challenge to reach 1 billion (about 10% more than current output) - at our current pace we should be just over 950 million by the end of the Challenge....which an awesome feat!!! -



Yeah, I'm not sure we're going to be able to make it.  Oh well, we've tried valiantly, and our contribution is surely still remarkable


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure we're going to be able to make it.  Oh well, we've tried valiantly, and our contribution is surely* still remarkable *



Agreed! 

The GTX 670 I just installed should increase my output by 10% so there's that


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Agreed!
> 
> The GTX 670 I just installed should increase my output by 10% so there's that



Excellent!  My output is going to be down anywhere from about 3% to about 60% next week depending on what I decide to shut down over Spring Break--I'm thinking of just shutting down the dual cores, the 4P, and leaving my GPU systems going, but I haven't decided.  I need to check with my RA to see what will be allowed.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 27, 2013)

I scored an X4 630 for $50 but I don't think it'll make it here before the challenge ends


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2013)

I actually requested some time off from work for the first time in over two years.  I have vacation days but I took them all year after year as sick days.  But since I've been must better health wise for about 6 months now I finally decided to at least for now take Thursday/Friday and the weekend off.  I will find some time in there to maximize output in my rigs as much as possible.  Right now my AMD rig needs better cooling, I have a cooler I can put on just need the time.  That'll squeeze some more out of it as it's only going at 70% now.  The 7770 is only running one WU now, I'll try to run multiple WU's to see what it can do.  What do you guys think?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2013)

I run four Wu's with my HD 7770's. Start there and then increase to 5 or more and watch for errors.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I run four Wu's I my HD 7770's. Start there and then increase to 5 or more and watch for errors.



I'll probably need some help so I'll be posting as I go, I'll do it by Friday I hope.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2013)

Norton is a big fan of the Xigmatek Gaia--I have one on my 2700k and it's running at ~60C @ 4.4GHz.  Another one on the 3930k and it's doing ~80C @ 4.2GHz.  The Hyper212+ is another good choice 

I'm running five WUs on the two 7770s from mjkmike and pulling not quite 40k from each, and 4 WUs on each of my HD7770s and pulling ~33-35k each


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2013)

He sent me the CPU with a cooler as well, but to test and make sure all was fine I ran it with stock cooler.  But if stable, I'm going to put the cooler he sent me on.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> He sent me the CPU with a cooler as well, but to test and make sure all was fine I ran it with stock cooler.  But if stable, I'm going to put the cooler he sent me on.



Fair warning on that cooler (Spire TME III) it's a little bit aggravating to install and the fan mounting system is terrible (consider zip ties)... However, if it make solid contact it is supposed to be one of the best performing AMD air coolers available 
*Note- use very little TIM on the outer heatpipes- they only partially contact the cpu

Personally, I'm a fan of the Xig Gaia and the Xig DK Night Hawk (both are very good)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a XIG cooler not long ago, it was awesome!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think we're going to hit a billion points, but we're nearly two thirds of the way there


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 1, 2013)

Nearly seven hundred million


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

Six days to go and we've just hit three quarters of a billion points


----------



## NHKS (Mar 3, 2013)

just catching up with whatever i missed over the whole of last week.. glad to see that we are doing great guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

NHKS said:


> just catching up with whatever i missed over the whole of last week.. glad to see that we are doing great guys!



That we are--a very respectable job


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2013)

782,355,362
Nearly eight hundred million done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2013)

REMARKABLE!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 4, 2013)

I feel a bit confused (it's early in the morning here). I see a near 800 million and not "nearly 800 billion", but perchance I am not sufficiently awake.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah it's millions.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I feel a bit confused (it's early in the morning here). I see a near 800 million and not "nearly 800 billion", but perchance I am not sufficiently awake.



I can't type apparently 

Still damn fine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2013)

Indeed!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2013)

And we've soared through the eight hundred million mark 






And more natural beauty--Chelyabinsk, Russia:


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2013)

I really enjoy the amazing pictures with the daily updates


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2013)

They are some awesome shots.


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 5, 2013)

Team will Not reach probably a billion mark and i will not reach a million mark......Blame to Feb(Y u no leap yr...).


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I really enjoy the amazing pictures with the daily updates





Chicken Patty said:


> They are some awesome shots.


Thanks both of you! 

I think they make sheer numbers more exciting--so I throw them in 


sabre23 said:


> Team will Not reach probably a billion mark and i will not reach a million mark......Blame to Feb(Y u no leap yr...).



Probably not, but we'll get damn close, and I'm still really excited.  TPU FTW!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2013)

Great work once again 





Lachenspitze, Austrian Alps:


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

Great job Team! 

The 2nd and 3rd spots look like a bit of a battle between Team Anandtech and Ukraine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2013)

that should be a good fight


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2013)

Two days left and we have it in the bag 





Ice Caves, Kamchatka, Russia:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like TeAm AnandTech has pretty much secured 2nd place.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 7, 2013)

Indeed, but we did have a good battle there between them and Ukraine 

I do always like some friendly competition


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2013)

One day left and we've done over 900m!  





A goldendoodle puppy to brighten your evening


----------



## HammerON (Mar 8, 2013)

Great job team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2013)

We totally kicked ass!


----------



## Bow (Mar 8, 2013)

Let's go again..lol


----------



## NHKS (Mar 9, 2013)

so close to a billion (could have done it if we had 3 more days)!

nevertheless, it takes nothing away from the fact that all of you guys did a great job! a fantastic achievement for the team, no doubt!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2013)

What is this--we've won? 




Great work everyone--I'm very impressed!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 9, 2013)

Are the other teams that much smaller? Or did AnandTech do little GPU work (must be folks in the green camp, mostly)? I expected Anand to be closer to us because they allegedly are being a big tech site too.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Are the other teams that much smaller? Or did AnandTech do little GPU work (must be folks in the green camp, mostly)? I expected Anand to be closer to us because they allegedly are being a big tech site too.



As a hardware enthusiast site, we have a bunch of members with high-end GPUs.  I'm not really sure why Anandtech didn't do better--I'd expect them to be in a similar boat.  Maybe it's that they also focus on other DC projects?  Since we just do FAH and WCG (mostly)


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, probably that is it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2013)

Great job everyone, stellar performance!


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2013)

Currently we're in #1 in the May Challenge, although we're running a lead smaller than I care for


----------



## [Ion] (May 13, 2013)

We're still number one and pulled a bit further ahead today


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2013)

We're still handily beating our our closest competitor


----------



## [Ion] (May 15, 2013)

Up by pretty much exactly two million points at this point   




I'm surprised that there aren't some bigger teams making our life difficult...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2013)

Updated the OP.


----------



## [Ion] (May 16, 2013)

Our lead has widened to basically three million points!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Our lead has widened to basically three million points!
> http://i.imgur.com/YtD4gp4.png



We are kicking ass!


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2013)

Three days to go and we're doing great! 





And more nature, because why not? 




The Sourdough Mountains, Oregon


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2013)

Great work--we're now ahead by four million and more!


----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2013)

One day to go and we're up by 5m!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2013)

Great job team


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2013)

And we've won!    










Who doesn't love puppies?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 20, 2013)

Great job team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2013)

OP updated with upcoming challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks!  This should be fun!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 4, 2013)

yup, my 2700k is ready for it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2013)

Let's get it done then


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 4, 2013)

I am ready with all rigs spooled up.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2013)

if I am at my dorm room during that weekend I will crunch along of course, else I won't have much output or none at all then.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2013)

Alright guys, everything you crunch now starts to count towards the challenge!  Fire 'em up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Alright guys, everything you crunch now starts to count towards the challenge!  Fire 'em up!



Firing on all cylinders here boss!  Sweating my ass off at home for the next few days, but let's see what it brings!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 5, 2013)

Firing on all 30 threads Capt'


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Firing on all 30 threads Capt'



Got all 46 cores/56 threads going here! 

*note to self- get a 48 core AMD 4P rig.... same ppd as I have now for less than 25% of the power usage :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Firing on all cylinders here boss!  Sweating my ass off at home for the next few days, but let's see what it brings!





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Firing on all 30 threads Capt'





Norton said:


> Got all 46 cores/56 threads going here!
> 
> *note to self- get a 48 core AMD 4P rig.... same ppd as I have now for less than 25% of the power usage :shadedshu



That's the spirit! 

I have four i3 2100s, the 2600k, 3770k, 3612QM, 3930k, 2600, 3517U and an Atom 330 all going--nothing is quite 24/7, but I'm doing the best I can


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 6, 2013)

2,316,697
One day in and we're off to an impressive start!          






To hit our goal of three million for a day we'll need to do better though!

A cat wearing a tie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 2,316,697
> One day in and we're off to an impressive start!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FmoiNLH.png
> ...



OP updated!  Great job everyone!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2013)

5,452,434







And it gets better!            

A baby lamb


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 7, 2013)

LOL, baby lamb. Lambs are baby sheep.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 7, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> LOL, baby lamb. Lambs are baby sheep.



Sheep are weird. They are born as a lamb, become mutton, and then mature into a sheep. Look it up.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> LOL, baby lamb. Lambs are baby sheep.



Yes, I know.  But this is a particularly tiny lamb, hence, baby lamb (or baby baby sheep? )

Anyways, I'm ecstatic about our three million point day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry fellas, was feeling bad all day yesterday and spent most of the day in bed.  Good to go now though so I'm updating the OP with last nights results.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry fellas, was feeling bad all day yesterday and spent most of the day in bed.  Good to go now though so I'm updating the OP with last nights results.



I feel your pain, Cap'n!  I too am under the weather with some weird like eye infection, terribly annoying and mildly painful. 

Glad to hear you're feeling better.   The S. Fl heat and sun doesn't help much!


----------



## Bow (Jul 7, 2013)

Every one in my house as a bad case of allergies. Except me..
Hope you guys feel better soon.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bow said:


> Every one in my house as a bad case of allergies. Except me..



Allergies... I am eating antihistamines like candy for the last month


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I feel your pain, Cap'n!  I too am under the weather with some weird like eye infection, terribly annoying and mildly painful.
> 
> Glad to hear you're feeling better.   The S. Fl heat and sun doesn't help much!



yeah man, woke up with some really bad stomach pains, had them all day they just kind went away.  Need to get that checked out though.  Hope you get better soon too man!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2013)

8,477,191
Another great day for Team TechPowerUp!            







Just one day to go--don't stop now!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> 8,477,191
> Another great day for Team TechPowerUp!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JuTNv88.png
> ...



Kicking some major ass!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Just one day to go--don't stop now!



Roger that!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2013)

I actually had to stop.  Landlord told me power had to be cut at some point of the day so I shut off all the rigs.  Back up now though.  Damn


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I actually had to stop.  Landlord told me power had to be cut at some point of the day so I shut off all the rigs.  Back up now though.  Damn



 oh that sucks bro!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I actually had to stop.  Landlord told me power had to be cut at some point of the day so I shut off all the rigs.  Back up now though.  Damn



At least the power loss was only temporary 

The World Community Grid site is still down, so expect final numbers tomorrow morning!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2013)

Apparently power went down again and only rig that rebooted was my 2600K.  Shit, I just got home and found out.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

11,438,756
And we've won!  Good job guys!  TPU rains supreme once again!          







The Alps:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2013)

OP updated, let's get some work done


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2013)

One day in, and we're comfortably in second place--but let's show those Frenchies we mean business! 
2,798,741






Rainbow Mountains, China:


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 21, 2013)

I have been running climateprediction for a time since like yesterday so I did not yet fully spool up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2013)

Let's give this a good run!


----------



## Bow (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Sep 21, 2013)

CMON TPU!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2013)

5,516,031
We're now beating the French by the slimmest of margins!  (but beating them is still what counts!)






Trans-Antarctic Mountains:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a feeling this one is going to go down to the last point!  Updating OP now.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have a feeling this one is going to go down to the last point!  Updating OP now.



Well, everything here is already running at 100% or more--I don't know the meaning of the word "moderation"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, everything here is already running at 100% or more--I don't know the meaning of the word "moderation"



...and that's not exactly a bad thing.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and that's not exactly a bad thing.



Well, it does make it a bit warm in here--and it probably doesn't help the uni's power bill any


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2013)

Reported in the results from my remote rig so there's a couple k extra coming in from me today 

All of the other available rigs are doing their thing too!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 22, 2013)

I wont be around to see the close of this, but im leaving my rig crunching. 

the 4100 wont start up again, it was pretty weak anyway.

well good luck all, its been emotional


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2013)

*WELL GUYS, WE HELD OFF THE FRENCH AND FOR A WARM UP RUN, WE CAME OUT ON TOP!  GREAT JOB TO ALL WHO JOINED, THANK YOU SO MUCH!
*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 23, 2013)

Great job team


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2013)

Great job Team!!! 

Now lets start getting ready for the next one 

CEP2 coming soon....


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2013)

Indeed, we pulled together and did a right fine job 
We shall see what happens to our PPD for the next challenge--the weather will help out, but CEP is a lower-PPD project as well...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2013)

First night and we are on top!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 7, 2013)

I did some researching of teams last night, before this thing started to freeze, too large of a memory cache using SuperCache. None of the other teams have the member count to truly give us, or even Ion, a true run for the cup.

4, 5 and 6th place could be a tight race, though.

TPU Rocks!!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 7, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> First night and we are on top!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131007/Capture198.jpg



I'm always on top


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> First night and we are on top!



Second night and still on Top!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2013)

Awesome work team!   Let's keep it up and maintain our lead, as long as our pcs don't get the best of us


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm hella sorry guys, I've been cot up on stuff getting ready for our fall break and completely missed this.  My sincere apologies 






I don't remember if I've posted this one before, but either way, one of my favorite shots of the Alps:




And to make up for my omission, Kamchatka Peninsula, Russia:


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 10, 2013)

1 year, 225 days, 16 hours, 18 minutes, 23 seconds, we are doing well.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2013)

Indeed--a quite impressive showing!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2013)

A most excellent job guys!        






A bit different than my normal pictures, but one I still like; Villach, Austria:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2013)

You're not alone ION.  Girls parents sold the house one day to another, been crazy finder her a place and moving her out.  Then her car had some issues.  Literally come home just to shower and sleep.  Glad things are getting back to normal.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2013)

Good job guys, we're still solidly #1         






Kerala, India:





Marble Caves, Chile:


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 13, 2013)

3 years, 72 days, 23 hours, 12 minutes, 51 seconds

Solar EVs parading through Adelaide.






Or more in [Ion]'s style:

_Australian Outback_


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks !
Those are some cool pictures!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2013)

Another one in the books!  Great job to all!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2013)

4,041,378
One day in and our relatively standing isn't too great, but I suspect that things will get much better for us as time progresses and our PPD doesn't drop 






Near Mt. Cook, New Zealand:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2013)

8,792,581
It's clear that, without the benefit of the GPU work, this challenge is going to be quite difficult for us at best.  It's going to take something extra if we are going to catch up and gain a lead once more 






Phantom Ship, Crater Lake, Oregon:





One cup of rabbit


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2013)

13,587,082
One more day in and we've managed to slide up another spot in the overall rankings.  Fortunately, the next three above us are reasonably close, so if we keep things up, they should fall too            







The Germans, however, are a vigorous bunch, and I'm not sure how well we will fair against them :shadedshu

Hoyvika Beach, Vesteralen, Northern Norway:





Jasna Lake, Slovenia:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2013)

18,405,203
Still #6 tonight, but we are now very solidly above #7, and I think that we can still catch up to the teams immediately ahead of us with a bit more crunching and some further diligence. 






The Milky Way and the Colorado Mountains:





The Rock of Gibraltar:


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Arjai (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2013)

*23,092,019*
We're doing quite nicely so far--twenty three million points and still going!             






Given our current PPD, we should eclipse China tomorrow or Friday at the latest.  We're currently gaining on Decrypthon, but I'm not sure if it will be fast enough to overtake them.  SETI and 3DNOW are in a league of their own, and short of requisitioning every single computer lab here at school, I don't see how we can overtake them 

Ha Long Bay, The Socialist Republic of Vietnam:





Ice Cave, Vatnajokull, the Republic of Iceland:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2013)

*27,823,159*
If we can keep up our current PPD, we should have absolutely no issue overtaking China tomorrow       






Lake Baikal, Russia:





Franklin Falls, Washington:


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2013)

Great job Team!!! 

Time is now to pull every work unit you can out of your rigs...... *21* hours to go!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2013)

If we can take Team China at least we will get a top 5 finish!!! Some serious tough competition this year!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2013)

*33,057,749*
A fine job indeed guys!  There's quite a lot for us to be proud of accomplishing tonight!               


I know that many of you, myself included, hoped and certainly even expected that ultimately we would do better than 5th place overall.  Indeed, given the PPD that we were sustaining, I'm confident that, with more time to do so, we could have done more than 5th place.






Railey, Thailand:





Kazakh Mountains:


----------



## Arjai (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice work TEAM!! 5th in da WORLD!!

Plus we didn't sandbag the start. I think after last years finish, we scared a few folks and they took measures to pad their scores. Oh well. I am proud of us! We beat 7 countries!! TPU should declare independence!! Tell Wizzard to write up a constitution!

Then we can wage war against stupidity and .... Buy everyone a NEW CAR!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2013)

A new car would be useless for me. No decent parking space, and taxation/insurance/fuel would cost me too much. And I don't have a driving licence.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 24, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> A new car would be useless for me. No decent parking space, and taxation/insurance/fuel would cost me too much. And I don't have a driving licence.


SHUT UP AND TAKE YOUR NEW CAR!!! Don't reject our materialist car loving culture!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Arjai (Nov 25, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> A new car would be useless for me. No decent parking space, and taxation/insurance/fuel would cost me too much. And I don't have a driving licence.



Time to get your Driving Licence! Plus, we can always get you one of these:

http://www.public-domain-image.com/...mages-pictures/modern-small-car_w725_h483.jpg


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 25, 2013)

The link is not working.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> The link is not working.


It must have died soon after I posted it. Oh well.

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/42/98325342_5dc1a1b1ee_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2013)

Those Smart ForTwos are silly, could as well use a scooter or bicycle.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 13, 2013)

I


Chevalr1c said:


> Those Smart ForTwos are silly, could as well use a scooter or bicycle.


I'm all for Bicycles but, w/ one of these, parking would not be so bad!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 15, 2013)

@Norton, what do you think? can we enter this at the last minute?

Team Challenge Detail
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Challenge Name:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just for Today 12-15-13




Created By:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Multiple Sclerosis




Open Challenge? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Start Date:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12/15/2013
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







End Date:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12/15/2013
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Challenge Type:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Run Time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Late Entrants Allowed?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Challenge Project:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All Projects
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Statistics Last Updated:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12/14/13 23:59:59 (UTC) [4 hour(s) ago]

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6347


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2013)

A little bit late for this- best to take the time to plan our challenges and be more selective with our choices rather than just throwing our names in the hat. 

[Ion] should be taking the lead on our next challenge- keep an eye out for a planning thread by the end of the month....


----------



## Arjai (Dec 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> A little bit late for this- best to take the time to plan our challenges and be more selective with our choices rather than just throwing our names in the hat.
> 
> [Ion] should be taking the lead on our next challenge- keep an eye out for a planning thread by the end of the month....


OK, no prob. So, any hints what the next one will be? probably points but, a name? New years challenge?


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't click if easily frustrated 


Spoiler:  Hint






Spoiler:  Hint.






Spoiler:  Hint..






Spoiler:  Hint...






Spoiler:  Hint....






Spoiler:  Hint.....






Spoiler:  Hint......






Spoiler:  Hint.......






Spoiler:  Hint........






Spoiler:  Hint.........






Spoiler:  Hint..........



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/page-35#post-3034088

































Just consider it as coming soon


----------



## t_ski (Dec 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> Don't click if easily frustrated
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Hint
> ...


That was annoying


----------



## Nordic (Dec 15, 2013)

I tried and it was very very annoying. I cheated eventually. I went to reply and it showed the link. I wont give in spoilers about what the link is.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> Don't click if easily frustrated
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Hint
> ...





Spoiler:  Hint



LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

Alright, I'll be keeping track here of our daily status on the competition 
The Challenge has now begun, but the first official update from WCG will be tomorrow (Sunday) night.  Stay tuned for more


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

Alright, WCG is still showing 0s across the board for all of the teams.  No idea what's up.  Hopefully it'll be sorted out by tomorrow


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

WCG has finally updated!
_*5,786,124*_​




#5--far worse than the stats from SETI.GERMANY, but still room for growth.  China ought to fall easily--Italy could well be a harder challenge ahead of us!


Autumn in Yosemite:


----------



## Arjai (Nov 18, 2014)

According to Seti's Challenge page, we are 3rd, as of this post!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

The WCG Site has come to its sense, and we are now once again marked as ahead of Italy and Decrypthon 
_*11,741,289 *_​Very well done guys!  I don't see any chance that we'll manage to unseat SETI.GERMANY or XtremeSystems (and given their regular PPD, I don't know how we ever could hope for such a thing, GPU work aside)--but these are awesome results for Team TPU!        






Blue Caves of Zakynthos, Greece:


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2014)

Are you serious???????? We did 11.7 million today????? 

Oh, LOL, never mind I just seen today's numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Are you serious???????? We did 11.7 million today?????
> 
> Oh, LOL, never mind I just seen today's numbers.


No that's combined thus far--not just today 

If only though, that would be awesome


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2014)

We've widened our lead to a very impressive two million points!         

_*17,731,172*_​





Overlooking NYC


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2014)

While I hate to wager on anything, it seems increasingly likely that, ignoring a crisis of some sort, third place is all but guaranteed.  Good work folks!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2014)

We are doing very well I'd say, and yes, barring any crazy crisis, we should be able to hold the 3rd place nicely! 

Just a few more days


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2014)

Another day, and our third-place position seems ever more secure!          

_*29,780,422 *_​




Reflections over water:


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2014)

Great job Team!!! 

Keep em crunching- still more to go


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

_*35,765,075*_​We're rapidly closing in on the end (less than three days to go now!) and the results are still looking pretty good for us!         





TPU, Soaring High:
_*



*_


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2014)

The hell of it is; I could see Team TPU winning these challenges in the near future!!!!!! 

Bless this team! Awesome job my friends.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> The hell of it is; I could see Team TPU winning these challenges in the near future!!!!!!
> 
> Bless this team! Awesome job my friends.


Regrettably we just don't have the firepower of the big guys like XS or S.G.  Now if all of you could manage 100k a day, then we'd have a shot


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Regrettably we just don't have the firepower of the big guys like XS or S.G.  Now if all of you could manage 100k a day, then we'd have a shot



firepower is nice but the key is *Team*! We *WIN* with every new member, every result crunched, and every badge gained!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 23, 2014)

Out of curiosity I looked at BOINCstats and XS has about 660 active members.  TPU has barely over 100.  So to be even close to their output means that on average, our members produce maybe 5 times as much each as their's.  I think that's pretty impressive.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Out of curiosity I looked at BOINCstats and XS has about 660 active members.  TPU has barely over 100.  So to be even close to their output means that on average, our members produce maybe 5 times as much each as their's.  I think that's pretty impressive.


Well, TPU has two members doing over 100K PPD and XS has none, so that's neat


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

Scrub that I am, I forgot to post last night.  Same numbers now, just late.
_*48,050,981 *_​Here we are, an impressive six million points ahead of #4.  Great work guys!  Let's finish this out strong!         






Bow Lake, Canada:


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2014)

_*48,050,981 *_​Less than twenty four hours to go, and the results are looking truly great!  Well done all around!            










WCG, engineering......it's all just numbers in the end.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2014)

_*55,197,384 *_​Great work guys!  We may not have won, and unfortunately third place is down a bit from where we were last year (second) but it's still amazing work.  Given the number of members we have, we're managing to hit way above size.  I'm impressed!        






Somewhere in Denmark:


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2014)

There's also the sub Challenges where we took* 2nd place* for the *MCM* project!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

That is probably because MCM gives slightly more ppd and many of us favor it.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> That is probably because MCM gives slightly more ppd and many of us favor it.


Hmmm.  Maybe I should think about switching back to a UGM/MCM split after getting 10 years on UGM rather than waiting for 20.  It's just that once you switch to the split, you really get gypped on UGM wu's.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Hmmm.  Maybe I should think about switching back to a UGM/MCM split after getting 10 years on UGM rather than waiting for 20.  It's just that once you switch to the split, you really get gypped on UGM wu's.


I thought UGM's were the second highest ppd producing wu. I am on a split right now because they weren't that much less ppd than MCM. @xvi had some hard numbers on this.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2014)

FAAH Vina is by far the best.  MCM is second.  Close behind is UGM.  FAAH-Autodock is probably the worst.  CEP2 is highly system-dependent, mostly due to its enormous IO requirements.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> FAAH Vina is by far the best.  MCM is second.  Close behind is UGM.  FAAH-Autodock is probably the worst.  CEP2 is highly system-dependent, mostly due to its enormous IO requirements.


I used to use FAAH because it was by far the best and produced noticeably better ppd. It must of been those vina wu's. I got off of FAAH because my ppd tanked, which is probably because I started getting those autodock ones.

Are FAAH vina wu's back?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> I used to use FAAH because it was by far the best and produced noticeably better ppd. It must of been those vina wu's. I got off of FAAH because my ppd tanked, which is probably because I started getting those autodock ones.
> 
> Are FAAH vina wu's back?


I believe so--they seem to come in about equal numbers (very, very rough estimate, more of a guess) but the VINA ones are very fast (ie 35 minutes on my Sandy i7s) whereas the Autodock ones are much longer (4+ hours).  So the very good PPD of the VINA ones are outweighed by the sub-par PPD of the Autodock ones.
Although I haven't run FAAH in a while--already at 62 years there and pursuing other badges ATM.


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

As a disclaimer, this is average for all computers running WCG projects, not just ours. As our machines are likely more performance oriented than an average machine, they may handle some heavier workloads better than others. As always, YMMV.
All measurements are in points per hour of runtime.
UGM: 167.75
MCM: 164.38
CEP2: 155.51
FAAH: 116.19
(Links are clickable for up-to-date stats)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2014)

xvi said:


> As a disclaimer, this is average for all computers running WCG projects, not just ours. As our machines are likely more performance oriented than an average machine, they may handle some heavier workloads better than others. As always, YMMV.
> All measurements are in points per hour of runtime.
> UGM: 167.75
> MCM: 164.38
> ...


Here's the issue with this: FAAH has been out a _*looooong*_ time.  So it's mostly likely biased towards the oldest systems, whereas UGM is quite new and should have just been running on HW that is, on average, far faster.  Personally, I'd put more confidence in the exact results from single systems.  That's something that would be easy for me to calcultae--PPD averages per project from half a dozen or so of my computers.  I can get pretty good variety in terms of HW & OS.


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Personally, I'd put more confidence in the exact results from single systems.


I agree completely.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2015)

Challenge results haven't updated from yesterday--I'll update this when they do


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2015)

Numbers posted, and we are, of course, winning 








Germany and China are right behind though, so let's keep it up!







Lake Wanaka, New Zealand


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Is there a new challenge going on or something?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 18, 2015)

Vinska said:


> Is there a new challenge going on or something?


TPU's Fall 2015 WCG Crunching Challenge- October 16th thru 23rd (join us!)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 18, 2015)

didn't see that one.


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2015)

Vinska said:


> didn't see that one.



Any help you can bring would be awesome- Team China and SETI.Germany are coming in strong at 2nd and 3rd place!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2015)

Hah!  Naturally we're Number One, as always 






Not the most commanding of leads though--it'll come down to the very end, for sure 


Svartifoss Waterfall, Iceland:


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2015)

(Last night's numbers)

_*29,255,817*_

Awesome job guys--we're still solidly in #1!







imgur is being stupid so a nice picture to follow later if it figures things out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorry about the (terribly spotty) coverage--been swamped with work and class the past couple days.
Anyways, the challenge ends tonight, and we're in a VERY solid position for it 






Today's beautiful piece of nature:





@manofthem can you cover the challenge updates tonight?  Going to be gone by then and with no internet access


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> @manofthem can you cover the challenge updates tonight? Going to be gone by then and with no internet access



I thought I had replied to this sooner, but apparently not. Yes sir I'll take care of whatever needs care


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2015)

*Fall Challenge -  Final Points *


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Fall Challenge -  Final Points *



Awesome work Team!!!


----------



## xvi (Oct 26, 2015)

Does Team China always do that well? Don't remember them being that far up the charts.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2015)

xvi said:


> Does Team China always do that well? Don't remember them being that far up the charts.


Their PPD is up noticeably over the past two months--from the mid 5 million range to the ~7 million we're seeing now.  But it's been reasonable consistent (+/- 10%) over the past month or so, I think.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 2, 2015)

I can not shake of the feeling that those photos come from Reddit (which is were I have seen some of them).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> I can not shake of the feeling that those photos come from Reddit (which is were I have seen some of them).


The nature pictures?  Yes, many--probably even most--do


----------

